# SAV macgénération



## Bassman (26 Avril 2009)

Vous avez des questions à poser aux modérateurs ?

Le service après-vente est là pour ça !

[YOUTUBE]GPVqQK38nRw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nobody (26 Avril 2009)

Allo? Le SAV?
C'est pour signaler un disfonctionnement dû à un tatouvage.
Si.
Ça monte à la tête.
C'est normal dans les premiers jours? Ah bon. Vous dites que ça disparaitra bientôt? Quoi, le tatouvage???? Ah: les problèmes cérébro-spinaux, d'accord. Ah. Et bien je suis rassuré du coup. En vous remerciant, bonsoir.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Vous avez des questions à poser aux modérateurs ?
> 
> Le service après-vente est là pour ça !


Héhé. Un vrai potentiel.


----------



## Bassman (26 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Héhé. Un vrai potentiel.


la suite demain


----------



## aCLR (26 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> la suite demain




[DM]x93gvt[/DM]​


 font pas les trois huit :hein:


----------



## Bassman (26 Avril 2009)




----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Vous avez des questions à poser aux modérateurs ?
> 
> Le service après-vente est là pour ça !


Ah merci !

je comprends à présent mieux pourquoi un certain ex modo cherchait absolument à faire tomber son portable rue Oberkampf...
( appels SAV hors heures syndicales établies par la  convention dite AG Lou Pascalou )


----------



## WebOliver (26 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> font pas les trois huit :hein:



Ah je vois, tu cherchais à joindre directement Benjamin?  

Quelques idées sous le coude également.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Avril 2009)

On va trouver un truc... ça me plait...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Avril 2009)

Vous regardez trop la télévision, bonjour.


----------



## Bassman (26 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]7T25hLzRqZ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Avril 2009)

héhé...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2009)

*Les forums jeux sont fermé le WE

et WebO de corvée repassage?
*


----------



## Bassman (26 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]gQqH20-kdRc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Avril 2009)

"On est un forum Mac. Pas un forum tuning".

Oui mais on a quand même une section tuning.


----------



## Bassman (26 Avril 2009)

Oué enfin tu sais Bobby à part le bar (et encore avec du mal)&#8230;


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]7T25hLzRqZ4[/YOUTUBE]


Ca se serait


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah merci !
> 
> je comprends à présent mieux pourquoi un certain ex modo cherchait absolument à faire tomber son portable rue Oberkampf...
> ( appels SAV hors heures syndicales établies par la  convention dite AG Lou Pascalou )


Rien compris&#8230;


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> _mensonge éhonté_



La qualité, ça se mérite, qu'il fallait lui répondre


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Mais qui êtes-vous madame ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

..
[YOUTUBE]h7DbQ5FJxGg[/YOUTUBE]
..​


----------



## Nobody (26 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> ..
> DocEvil serait-il iMax?
> ..​





Héhé... J'aime!


----------



## Bassman (26 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Zm5du8O1wSA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (26 Avril 2009)

la vidéo que vous avez demandée n'est pas disponible


----------



## Bassman (26 Avril 2009)

Recharge la page


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Avril 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNQExyUc3_M


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]rNQExyUc3_M[/YOUTUBE]


Fulguro-poing dans la teucha ! 
J'adore :love:


----------



## Bassman (26 Avril 2009)

oué c'est énorme comme dirait Gueuldeurak

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h30 ----------

*Horde the Movie :* Keep the nioub's balls free !


[YOUTUBE]nf8Ttg4f6zI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Héhéhéhéhéhé 
N'empêche, faudrait y mettre la lumière dans cte cave pourrie


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]K7Ea1ZMWqSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bassman (26 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> con sans suel



Nom de Doc ! :affraid: :affraid:

Il se désolidarise le pleutre


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Sensuel, mes couilles ouais !!!!

BOULEZ MOI CE CON !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Qu'est-ce que je disais ?
A peine mon cri de détresse posté qu'on me menace !

A croire que la Horde a une taupe au SAV qui les renseigne...

Hé hé.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]dkdgSLrf8gk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## maiwen (27 Avril 2009)

oh ce mouvement de mains + sourire carnassier Bassou à la fin, j'adore 

edit : 

[YOUTUBE]efiIow2qfkk[/YOUTUBE][/QUOTE]

ça n'a pas la qualité des vidéos, j'en suis désolée :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]4tjdEMLSnLs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Quel con mais quel con mais quel coooooooooon !!!!!      

Mais dis donc&#8230; c'est pas le même décor qu'hier&#8230;
J'envoie ça de suite à ton patron en guise d'invitation à notre prochaine soirée !!!   FUMIER !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]8e4TWHX0Cng[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h26 ----------

[YOUTUBE]HEWI1b_7rZY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Avril 2009)

Vais creuser un peu pour vous montrer comment ça se passe du côté vidéo...


----------



## nicolasf (27 Avril 2009)

Un peu de pluie le week-end, et voilà le résultat... 



(ceci étant, j'ai bien ri...  )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]wccj3y9c9CU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bassman (27 Avril 2009)




----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2009)

Suis-je le seul à trouver louche la collection de masques que les auteurs des posts précédent semblent avoir sous la main ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Moi, j'ai une excuse, j'ai des mômes en âge de travaux "artistiques" au centre aéré.

D'ailleurs, j'hésite encore sur la façon d'exploiter le dessous de plat en pinces à linges et le nounours coloré en pâte à sel, si quelqu'un a une idée...


----------



## Bassman (27 Avril 2009)

Une fausse scène de ménage, si tu souhaites t'en débarrasser.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> D'ailleurs, j'hésite encore sur la façon d'exploiter le dessous de plat en pinces à linges et le nounours coloré en pâte à sel, si quelqu'un a une idée...



Focalise-toi sur une soupière...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Suis-je le seul à trouver louche la collection de masques que les auteurs des posts précédent semblent avoir sous la main ?


Monsieur l'éminent et néanmoins unique Supermodérateur,

Vos insinuations commencent à nous plaire menu ! Il est temps que cela cesse, car vous le savez ici, vous ne commandez rien du tout ni n'avez d'autorité à exercer sur qui que ce soit.

Car vous avez des m&#339;urs dépravées ! Et grâce au don intraçable qu'un généreux donateur ANONYME, j'ai la preuve qu'en aucun cas, fut-ce dans le privé, vous n'êtes recommandable.

Je ne souhaitais pas en arriver là, mais en quelque sorte, votre suffisance et vos insinuations m'y ont poussé.

Bien entendu, il ne s'agit que d'un avertissement, j'ai également en ma possession la video de Max Mosley dans laquelle vous jouiez la prisonnière allemande à cheveux blonds que mon ami Patoch, spécialiste en artifices de la seconde guerre mondiale avait prise (la video, suivez un peu, merde !) lors de l'anniversaire du vieux salopard (M. Mosley, forcément).

Brave gens, membres de ce forum, délectez vous de ces images rares qui valent leur pesant de roubignoles !

[YOUTUBE]yaXql6LLSCI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Monsieur l'éminent et néanmoins unique Supermodérateur,
> 
> Vos insinuations commencent à nous plaire menu ! Il est temps que cela cesse, car vous le savez ici, vous ne commandez rien du tout ni n'avez d'autorité à exercer sur qui que ce soit.
> 
> ...



Quelle souplesse dans le bassin 

Edit : Et comme ça va bien avec ma signature


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Avril 2009)

une levrette claquée, y a que ça de vrai... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Avec une soirée queuleuleu...


----------



## maiwen (27 Avril 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Avec une soirée queuleuleu...



"on en a donné des coud'boules" ? :rose:


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> une levrette claquée, y a que ça de vrai... :love:



Mouais... Je ne crie pas beaucoup. En tout cas, bien moins qu'avec d'autres. 

La Musique !  :love:


----------



## Bassman (27 Avril 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> "on en a donné des coud'boules" ? :rose:



Rooooooh   On dirait du jipé Mlle !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> "on en a donné des coud'boules" ? :rose:



"Vieeeens sur mon gros canot gonflable" :hosto:


----------



## Bassman (27 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> j'ai également en ma possession la video de Max Mosley dans laquelle vous jouiez la prisonnière allemande à cheveux blonds



Son nom de scène c'est Nadine Amok ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Mouais... Je ne crie pas beaucoup. En tout cas, bien moins qu'avec d'autres.
> 
> La Musique !  :love:


Ça, depuis que tu as l'assistance respiratoire permanente, tu n'es plus tout à fait le même, j'avoue


----------



## maiwen (27 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Rooooooh   On dirait du jipé Mlle !



mais j'ai beaucoup observé figure toi  



Khyu a dit:


> "Vieeeens sur mon gros canot gonflable" :hosto:



oh mais je n'attends que ça  (pour mon anniversaire ? :rateau, pas certaine qu'il y'ai la place pour deux cela dit ...


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Car vous avez des murs dépravées ! Et grâce au don intraçable qu'un généreux donateur ANONYME, j'ai la preuve qu'en aucun cas, fut-ce dans le privé, vous n'êtes recommandable.



Cessez donc de jouer les majorettes ! Je n'ai jamais prétendu n'avoir pas de murs dépravées ! Et de plus, inutile de rechercher des pseudo preuves à droite et à gauche : il suffit de me demander !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Merde alors ! Qu'est-ce que j'ai bien pu _foutre_ de ma baguette au fait ??


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> ces images rares qui valent leur pesant de roubignoles !



Là j'imagine si quelqu'un était entré dans le bureau au moment où tu filmais ce chef d'uvre !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

C'est toi qui aurais été le plus gêné voyons !  (Je bosse à la maison )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quelle souplesse dans le bassin


:love:


LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> une levrette claquée, y a que ça de vrai... :love:


Oui, mais le postérieur claqué fait un bruit de bois sec.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Ce qui prouve bien que c'est d'Amok dont il s'agit


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> :love:
> 
> Oui, mais le postérieur claqué fait un bruit de bois sec.



ben ç'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas grand chose à manger non plus sur notre ami violet... 

Dans 2 mn, vous allez voir qu'il va débarquer pour dire que ce sont ses (immenses) corps caverneux qui font caisse de résonnance...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ben ç'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas grand chose à manger non plus sur notre ami violet...


Toasté mon pépère


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]wfYgU2pyYag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Avril 2009)

c'est vrai que tu es rapide... limite précoce selon certaines...  :love:

Edith : jp :


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!

Grouiiiiiiiiiiiikkkk !!!   :love:


----------



## Craquounette (27 Avril 2009)

Tous ces masques font très "Eyes wide shut"


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

..
[YOUTUBE]vhJe0mngFPk[/YOUTUBE]
..​


----------



## Bassman (27 Avril 2009)

t'as vraiment pas de bol Doc


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah merci !
> 
> je comprends à présent mieux pourquoi un certain ex modo cherchait absolument à faire tomber son portable rue Oberkampf...
> ( appels SAV hors heures syndicales établies par la  convention dite AG Lou Pascalou )





BackCat a dit:


> Rien compris



moi si


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Avril 2009)

Doc : y veulent, pas.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Génial&#8230;
De toutes façons, pascalformac, c'est jp qui en parle le mieux.


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Génial
> De toutes façons, pascalformac, c'est jp qui en parle le mieux.


 j'ai essayé de fracasser un K800i devant pascal pendant quelques longues minutes


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]XV8zJ7zQE6Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Nobody (27 Avril 2009)

Je le pensais déjà avant, mais Amok, c'est Fred tout craché.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> Je le pensais déjà avant, mais Amok, c'est Fred tout craché.


C'est surtout Tata Suzanne !


----------



## havez (27 Avril 2009)

Fan des vidéo SAV MacGé, fan de la Horde, et j'en passe :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

havez a dit:


> Fan des vidéo SAV MacGé, fan de la Horde, et j'en passe :love:



Hum...
Toi, on va t'inviter aux soirées...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]AfzxUDU0xKs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> video





			
				Youtube a dit:
			
		

> An error occurred, please try again later



pas de chance


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Avril 2009)

Merde..

Attend... parce que ce serait dommage...


----------



## maiwen (27 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> pas de chance



non rien 

sympa le jean Sonny


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Attend... parce que ce serait dommage...


Bah ouais, c'est ton meilleur profil !


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> ce serait dommage...



Alors là, oui !!!!!!
Mais qu'il est con !!!!!!!! :love:
Un froc tout propre, mais quel con !!!!


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2009)

Ouf.
La machine à images a bien voulu


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]K-64H6Ear-E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Baracca (27 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Suis-je le seul à trouver louche la collection de masques que les auteurs des posts précédent semblent avoir sous la main ?


 
  Moi aussi je me disais que c'était bien louche leur série de masques  




PonkHead a dit:


> Moi, j'ai une excuse, j'ai des mômes en âge de travaux "artistiques" au centre aéré.


 
 c'est ça, c'est comme le train électrique, c'est pour les petits mais c'est papa qui joue avec


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]lgMVQXTD4So[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NED (27 Avril 2009)

Ptin ça vole haut......


----------



## jugnin (27 Avril 2009)

[DM]x945ux_sav1_auto[/DM]​


----------



## Nobody (27 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]OvWqLFdl8Iw&hl=fr&fs=1[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Baracca (27 Avril 2009)

Des allumés je vous dis des allumés 

PsonkHead, bara*cc*a et non Bara*k*a mais bien essayé, bien essayé


----------



## Grug (27 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]JA0uAWBh-qU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> Le Petit rapporteur


..
[YOUTUBE]u-FTVAq0QDQ[/YOUTUBE]
..​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

rahhhh putain d'iphone !!! Y'a plein de vidéos qui foirent ! Mais j'ai vu ponkhead !

Faut que tu consultes l'ami ! D'urgence !!!!!


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2009)

[DM]x947y3[/DM]​


----------



## Amok (28 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]V-8gfckdu5Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Avril 2009)

Bonjour messieurs les modérateurs, 

Malgré tout mes efforts, je ne parviens pas à trouver le n° de SAV de macgénération.
Pouvez-vous m'aider s'il vous plaît? 


Merci.


----------



## Bassman (28 Avril 2009)

Vire la plist com.sav.macgeneration.plist


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Avril 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bonjour messieurs les modérateurs,
> 
> Malgré tout mes efforts, je ne parviens pas à trouver le n° de SAV de macgénération.
> Pouvez-vous m'aider s'il vous plaît?
> ...



Bon, tu peux demander à DocEvil dont le N° est 05 42 76 20 15...


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2009)

Allo, le SAV
...
Ah Chaton, c'est toi :love:
...
Oui, bien, bien 
...
Dis moi, tu pourrais pas remettre un bon coup à Amok s'il te plait
...
Merci mon grand :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Avril 2009)

C'est sympa Mac Gay...


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]sV_i5rPOoQo[/YOUTUBE]

_(et dire que Mackie a vraiment répondu et qu'il n'a rien compris&#8230;   )_​


----------



## Amok (28 Avril 2009)

:love: :love:

Le Gniak Gniak quand "il" décroche !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]gQqH20-kdRc[/YOUTUBE]



J'aime bien 

"amok...Il est sympa hein , mais..c'est vrai qu'il n'est pas au niveau"


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

Petit petit petit petit  

[YOUTUBE]F9WLCdE4bJk[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h15 ----------

Hmmm
L'île aux enfants ? 
[YOUTUBE]6r8tdg_GQtg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]vqPQpXaU8aY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nobody (28 Avril 2009)

Va rendre son jouet à ton môme, c'est l'heure du dodo. :rateau:



Pi n'oublie pas tes cachets, hein? pas comme ce matin, t'as vu l'effet que ça te fait.


----------



## jugnin (28 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]kVRncMeketA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mado (28 Avril 2009)

Je vous jure qu'Omar et Fred peuvent commencer à trembler !

Un merci collectif.
Et un coup de chapeau à Bassou.

:love:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Avril 2009)

Et le coup de teub, il est pour qui ???

Hein ???


----------



## mado (28 Avril 2009)

Pour tout le monde.
C'est ça un bon SAV non ?


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]2pjSZfjRAgc[/YOUTUBE]


ps : ya une dédicace véritable pour Ed dans le flim&#8230;​


----------



## Baracca (28 Avril 2009)

Un Nioube qui écrit au Hitman (des bacs a sable) du SAV MAcGé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

Cher jugnin,

Premièrement pour faire peur, il faudrait peut-être essayer d'introduire le chargeur du premier coup et a l'aveugle  , et deuxièmement ne pas mettre le doigt sur la détente lorsque la culasse est ramenée vers l'arrière, sinon tu vas te faire bobo en faisant un joli trou a ton costume


----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2009)

Après Jean PonkHead humoriste,
Jacques aCLR pince-sans-rire



[DM]x94ll2[/DM]​


----------



## Nobody (28 Avril 2009)

mado a dit:


> Et un coup de chapeau à Bassou.
> 
> :love:



Et sa bise alors? 



alèm a dit:


> ps : ya une dédicace véritable pour Ed dans le flim​



Ouais: le survêt de Ninja.


----------



## jugnin (28 Avril 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Un Nioube qui écrit au Hitman (des bacs a sable) du SAV MAcGé
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[YOUTUBE]1FJWhbTYNZA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> Ouais: le survêt de Ninja.



Ben Sherman non mais Ed trouvera c'est un truc d'amiénois buveurs de bières (limite fumeur de joints) même que Bibopaloula n'est pas sûr de connaître et ptête que le cousin de bcommeb connaissait


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Avril 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]1FJWhbTYNZA[/YOUTUBE]​



Qu'on m'amène un aveugle !!!


----------



## maiwen (29 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Qu'on m'amène un aveugle !!!



bah y'a euh ... comment il s'appelle ... Patoch' là ... il a toujours des lunettes noires


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> ..
> [YOUTUBE]u-FTVAq0QDQ[/YOUTUBE]
> ..​



Mais c'est une saga !!! :love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais c'est une saga !!! :love::love::love:



Ouais...


[YOUTUBE]eHMyAIog0Zo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bassman (29 Avril 2009)

C'est faux, j'ai pas bouffé mexicain


----------



## teo (29 Avril 2009)

Les gars, je ne sais pas si vous connaissez ça, mais vous êtes au même niveau. Respect  C'est du grand art que le SAV :love:


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]fGysEfzMdqU[/YOUTUBE]






​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

"La bibladoudou"   

Génial !  
_A-aaa-aaaaaa--aaaloooooooooo_


----------



## aCLR (29 Avril 2009)

Saurons-nous faire une petite place à ce futur modo ?




[DM]x94sk2[/DM]



​


----------



## maiwen (29 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Les gars, je ne sais pas si vous connaissez ça, mais vous êtes au même niveau. Respect  C'est du grand art que le SAV :love:



 "I'm sorry are you from the pa-ast ?" so British


----------



## Nobody (29 Avril 2009)

Ponk: j'adore!   
aCLR: géant! Faudra que tu nous expliques comment tu as fait ça.  


[YOUTUBE]Be92n6nilO0&hl=fr&fs=1[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Amok (29 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]kZDip6lNWMg[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## Grug (29 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]AdypPmK1Mq4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Bassman (29 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]dms0QNBIiMo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Vous êtes très joli Monsieur Macinsinde.​


On va encore crier au copinage, mais vraiment, celle-là, j'adore ! :love:


Bassman a dit:


> Marsupilami is already to the toylète.


Celle-là aussi. :love: Vous êtes en forme ce soir !


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> On va encore crier au copinage, mais vraiment, celle-là, j'adore ! :love:
> 
> Celle-là aussi. :love: Vous êtes en forme ce soir !



évidemment suite au SAV de Grug, on ne peut que penser que tu es le meilleur lécheur de Macgeneration ! (par-raie-t'il) 

[YOUTUBE]avDhQJ7ewMg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## macinside (29 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]0eGijVPFzl4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jugnin (29 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]I3-EcyB8irU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Bassman (29 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Je voudrais parler à un macuser chrétien​


Il y a du Marina Foïs dans Jugnin


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il y a du Marina Foïs dans Jugnin



_oui, il a autant de poitrine  (mais il boit plus ! et ne ronfle pas  )
_


----------



## Romuald (30 Avril 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> vidéo qui met en joâ​



Mais arrétez, eeeuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhh  
Je viens à peine de finir de nettoyer mon clavier !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

*LE STAGIAIRE (2)*

[YOUTUBE]k9NPzYiexu0[/YOUTUBE]



Et un petit bonus pour ceux qui étaient là en 2007...

[YOUTUBE]OdqmRzVZxgI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Avril 2009)

Monsieur Bassement a un peu l'accent de Capitain Caverne


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Monsieur Bassement a un peu l'accent de Capitain Caverne



Ah mince !

L'effet voulu était plus à chercher du côté du diable de tasmanie...
Mince !
Pas le bon dessin animé.
Hé hé.


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Avril 2009)

Roh pineze ya "le stagiaire 3" qui attend là, j'ai vu.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]qmnGAp-OzeM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2009)

Cette trilogie est excellente&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

Un Apple-Geek a une question technique

[YOUTUBE]L9RcK4k_cOQ[/YOUTUBE]



Et un Apple-Geek a une deuxième question technique

[YOUTUBE]pIXIpacizWU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Avril 2009)




----------



## Nobody (30 Avril 2009)

GROOOOOOOOOOSSE après-midi au taf, aujourd'hui chez Ponk. L'était dé-bor-dé.
  

Héhé... J'adore le stagiaire. Belle trouvaille. Si si.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

..
[YOUTUBE]_6Kg9W1pkho[/YOUTUBE]
..​


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Avril 2009)

:love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Avril 2009)

"Faites l'étoile"&#8230; "sur le clavier"


Mouhahahahahaha


----------



## Romuald (30 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> :love:



Je ne saurai mieux dire. 
Et faudrait que benjamin modifie les règles de la boule à facette, vBull est bien trop radin en ce moment.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> :love:



+ 1


----------



## Nobody (30 Avril 2009)

C'est franchement le plus construit, le plus réfléchi, le plus préparé (quelle synchronisation  ).

Faut savoir reconnaitre ses maitres. 


P'tain, j'en peux plus.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> Faut savoir reconnaitre ses maitres.



Ouais.
Le meilleur du fil !

Bravo Doc !



EDIT (pour le plaisir de chipoter)
Le coup des touches absurdes à taper pour un coup de fil ça me rappelle un sketch de je ne sais plus qui...
N'empêche


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Avril 2009)

Le coeur a ses raisons. Comme le SAV quoi.


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> EDIT (pour le plaisir de chipoter)
> Le coup des touches absurdes à taper pour un coup de fil ça me rappelle un sketch de je ne sais plus qui...



Depuis quand les stagiaires peuvent chipoter 








> N'empêche




C'est le plus tordant


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> "Faites l'étoile"&#8230; "sur le clavier"
> 
> 
> Mouhahahahahaha





Nobody a dit:


> C'est franchement le plus construit, le plus réfléchi, le plus préparé (quelle synchronisation  ).
> 
> Faut savoir reconnaitre ses maitres.





PonkHead a dit:


> Le coup des touches absurdes à taper pour un coup de fil ça me rappelle un sketch de je ne sais plus qui...
> N'empêche





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Le coeur a ses raisons. Comme le SAV quoi.


Devant tant d'éloges, je m'en voudrais de ne pas rendre à César ce qui lui appartient.
Comme l'a dit bobby (et d'autres qui ont reconnu cette séquence), ma vidéo n'est qu'une resucée d'un sketch tiré de l'excellente série québécoise « *Le C&#339;ur a ses raisons* ».
Voici d'ailleurs l'original qui m'a tant fait rire (Marc Labrèche dans le rôle de Brenda Montgomery) :
..
[YOUTUBE]IzJbo1DlJSQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Avril 2009)

Ta vidéo est une quoi?


----------



## Nobody (30 Avril 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Devant tant d'éloges, je m'en voudrais de ne pas rendre à César ce qui lui appartient.
> Comme l'a dit bobby (et d'autres qui ont reconnu cette séquence), ma vidéo n'est qu'une resucée d'un sketch tiré de l'excellente série québécoise « *Le Cur a ses raisons* ».
> Voici d'ailleurs l'original qui m'a tant fait rire (Marc Labrèche dans le rôle de Brenda Montgomery)



Ben oui, mais de même qu'il n'y a que 7 notes en musique, la création, c'est pouvoir décliner ce qui existe en d'autres modalités. Et là, chapeau.


----------



## Bassman (1 Mai 2009)

Excellent  

Bon moi ca upload, mais ca va prendre un moment je crois 

Ayé !

Enfin toute la vérité sur les réunions de la Horde©

[YOUTUBE]3v0H420iWDQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fredintosh (1 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Excellent
> 
> Bon moi ca upload, mais ca va prendre un moment je crois
> 
> ...



 

Bon, vous vouliez une vidéo sans traces de modos ou de Horde dedans (ou presque) ?
Ben voilà. 

[YOUTUBE]htaL7t4xSRY[/YOUTUBE]

:rose:


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2009)

À mi-chemin entre la grenouille hallucinogène et la fourmi légionnaire,

_aCLR entertainment_ est heureux de vous présenter sa dernière sous-production,



*UFO*



[DM]x95dvq[/DM]




:affraid:

​


----------



## Amok (1 Mai 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> "Faites l'étoile" "sur le clavier"
> 
> 
> Mouhahahahahaha




Alors là, il faut avouer que Xav faisant l'étoile, c'est un *grand*, *très grand* moment !    :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (1 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Excellent
> 
> Bon moi ca upload, mais ca va prendre un moment je crois
> 
> ...


Vous n'êtes que des....

_*BALTRINGUES !...*_ 




 :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Vous n'êtes que des....
> 
> _*BALTRINGUES !...*_
> :love:



Poil aux meringues ? 

PS : aux derniers posts :  :love:


----------



## Romuald (1 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Vous n'êtes que des....
> 
> _*BALTRINGUES !...*_
> 
> ...



Pas vraiment, si j'en crois le 'dictionnaire de la zone' 



> *baltringue*
> *baltringue nom masculin*. 1. Personne qui ne s'avère pas capable d'accomplir certaines tâches, incompétent, incapable : « Didier, c'est un baltringue, il comprend rien à l'informatique et il veut donner des conseils ! » ~ nom féminin. 2. Personne méprisable. 3. Personne peureuse, couarde, timorée : « Depuis qu'il s'est embrouillé dans le quartier, Matthieu, il sort plus de chez lui, il flippe comme une baltringue ! »



Mais il est vrai que


> Rem. Ce terme, comme bon nombre, est souvent employé comme synomyne de bouffon. A noter que la féminisation du mot baltringue qui, à l'origine était masculin, est apparue chez les jeunes ces dernières années. D'autres sens apparaissent comme celui de délateur par analogie avec le terme balance qui commence par le même groupe de lettre.
> Il faut souligner la tendance chez les jeunes à dévoyer le vocabulaire qu'il soit argotique ou non et à attribuer parfois des sens à des mots qui n'ont plus aucun rapport avec le sens original.



De toutes manières, messieurs les baltringues (ou pas) 
*BRAVO !*​


----------



## Nobody (1 Mai 2009)

> Rem. Ce terme, comme bon nombre, est souvent employé comme synomyne de bouffon. A noter que la féminisation du mot baltringue qui, à l'origine était masculin, est apparue chez les jeunes ces dernières années. D'autres sens apparaissent comme celui de délateur par analogie avec le terme balance qui commence par le même groupe de lettre.
> Il faut souligner la tendance chez les jeunes à dévoyer le vocabulaire qu'il soit argotique ou non et à attribuer parfois des sens à des mots qui n'ont plus aucun rapport avec le sens original.



Voilà. Le problème est là.
Tirhum est-il assimilable à un djeune???


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mai 2009)

SAV MacG ?


:rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Mai 2009)

T'as oublié le ®.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mai 2009)

[YOUTUBE]HyAMww413qk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Bassman (3 Mai 2009)

Une sacré bande d'alcoolique ces modos&#8230;


----------



## Nobody (3 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Une sacré bande d'alcoolique ces modos



Ouais. Mais je ne parviens pas voir: la Rochefort, c'est de la 6, de la 8 ou de la 10?
Si c'est pas de la 10, il joue petit bras.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Une sacré bande d'alcoolique ces modos



 Ouais...



Nobody a dit:


> Ouais. Mais je ne parviens pas voir: la Rochefort, c'est de la 6, de la 8 ou de la 10?
> Si c'est pas de la 10, il joue petit bras.



... mais en l'occurrence, pour la photo c'était de la 6 dans le verre, de la 8 dans l'autre bouteille... La 10, restée au frais, servira pour la prochaine vidéo.


----------



## Nobody (3 Mai 2009)

Elle servira d'accessoire ou de mise en condition?

Parce que dans le second cas, elle vaudra le détour, ta prochaine vidéo...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mai 2009)

Merci à tous!


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

J'te l'avais dit


----------



## Nobody (4 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Merci à tous!
> 
> 
> :love: :love: :love:



On attend - impatiemment - ta contribution, maintenant.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mai 2009)

Je vais y bosser... Mais là j'ai bientôt un avion à prendre et un connard de chat à mettre contre son gré dans un sac Air France...


----------



## Nobody (4 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je vais y bosser... Mais là j'ai bientôt un avion à prendre et un connard de chat à mettre contre son gré dans un sac Air France...



Ah ouais, cool: tu voyages jamais sans ton chat.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mai 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> Ah ouais, cool: tu voyages jamais sans ton chat.



C'est celui de Madame... Il vient en vacances de temps en temps :style:


*ET LE PREMIER QUI TENTE UN TRAIT D'HUMOUR FOIREUX, C'EST 12 EN ROUGE DANS SA GUEULE!!!*


----------



## Bassman (4 Mai 2009)

Non rien finalement&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est celui de Madame... Il vient en vacances de temps en temps :style:
> 
> 
> *ET LE PREMIER QUI TENTE UN TRAIT D'HUMOUR FOIREUX, C'EST 12 EN ROUGE DANS SA GUEULE!!!*



Et tu fourres souvent le chat de Madame dans un sac Air France ? :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et tu fourres souvent le chat de Madame dans un sac Air France ? :rateau:



Là c'était carrément livré en kit...


Abruti!


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Abruti!



Oui


Je sais.


----------



## Baracca (4 Mai 2009)

Je comprends rien a votre discussion, je donne ma langue au chat


----------



## havez (4 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Excellent
> 
> Bon moi ca upload, mais ca va prendre un moment je crois
> 
> ...



Une suite est prévue? 

Quand je vous le dis que j'adore la horde :love:


----------



## Amok (4 Mai 2009)

Mais après 4 bouteilles de vin... 


[YOUTUBE]xJwSKLla-Co[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Mais après 4 bouteilles de vin...


Oh ! Je vous aime ! :love: 

P.S. : Pascal, j'admire ton sérieux. 
P.S. 2 : Georges, j'admire ton poncho.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mai 2009)

Enorme.


----------



## maiwen (4 Mai 2009)

je crois même qu'on entend un bruit de panda (de petite taille certes) dans le fond  

:love:


----------



## macinside (4 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est celui de Madame... Il vient en vacances de temps en temps :style:
> 
> 
> *ET LE PREMIER QUI TENTE UN TRAIT D'HUMOUR FOIREUX, C'EST 12 EN ROUGE DANS SA GUEULE!!!*



en même temps 12° pour du rouge c'est normal


----------



## Amok (4 Mai 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Oh ! Je vous aime ! :love:
> 
> P.S. : Pascal, j'admire ton sérieux.



Tu peux !!!!!


----------



## jugnin (4 Mai 2009)

Parce que le titre de la discussion était assez irrésistible. (mais je me suis excusé)

[YOUTUBE]PFUB8FWs1VY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Nobody (4 Mai 2009)

Quel gland ce Jugnin.


----------



## Bassman (4 Mai 2009)

Je dois avouer que je suis fan de jugnin :love:


----------



## Craquounette (4 Mai 2009)

[YOUTUBE]qMCXgFgKVLI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

Oups...
Pas pour tout de suite...
(saloperie de iMovie !)


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mai 2009)

[YOUTUBE]cF1hblSitTY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mai 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]qMCXgFgKVLI[/YOUTUBE]​



Aaaaaahrh, 'tain! Avec les bas qui grésillent, en plus... :bebe::bebe::bebe:


... Heuuuuu, au fait ma Nounouille ; bas ou collants ?...


----------



## Bassman (5 Mai 2009)

Si elle répond collant, je m'indigne


----------



## Nobody (5 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Si elle répond collant, je m'indigne



À un moment, ça devient toujours un peu collant.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Si elle répond collant, je m'indigne



Sans aller jusqu'à l'indignation, je me vautrerais quand même dans une certaine déception...


----------



## Craquounette (5 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Aaaaaahrh, 'tain! Avec les bas qui grésillent, en plus... :bebe::bebe::bebe:



...qui grésillent sous les doigts : peau, tissu... peau, tissu... 

Aussi agréable à toucher qu'à porter :style:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Mai 2009)

[YOUTUBE]dQ55mEf9iZk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bassman (6 Mai 2009)

Bande de cons


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Mai 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> [video]le réveil de l'amant de lady tchaterlaid[/YOUTUBE][/video]
> 
> ho pitain, ENORME...    :love:


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2009)

C'est un métier, mon brave Monsieur... 

En exclu, avant sortie en salles, le _making of(f)_. 


[YOUTUBE]6P4n_-L3xr0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> C'est un métier, mon brave Monsieur...
> 
> En exclu, avant sortie en salles, le _making of(f)_.
> 
> ...



Ah les cons, j'ai craché mon pépito sur l'écran!!!!!


----------



## Baracca (6 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> C'est un métier, mon brave Monsieur...
> 
> En exclu, avant sortie en salles, le _making of(f)_.
> 
> ...



Vous en faites des bonnes, mais alors celle-ci c'est une perle


----------



## Bassman (6 Mai 2009)

Aucun professionnalisme ces 2 là


----------



## Amok (6 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Aucun professionnalisme ces 2 là



J'aurais aimé t'y voir ! Avec l'ignoble qui gloussait dans mon dos au début de la séquence ce n'était déjà pas facile, mais alors, quand je le voyais sur l'écran rouler vers moi, ce n'était plus humain !  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mai 2009)

SAV Bonjour!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> "[...] non non, même en coton équitable... "


----------



## Bassman (6 Mai 2009)

Si les acteurs pro s'y mettent, c'est plus du juste !


----------



## aCLR (6 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Si les acteurs pro s'y mettent, c'est plus du juste !



Ouais, pfff

Et il faut être un pro de l'informatique pour visionner sa vidéo. 

Je suis sous 10.4 (et dans quelques semaines je serais encore plus à la ramasse avec l'arrivée de SnowLeopard) et lorsque je clique sur son lien, une page remplie de caractères, que dis-je, hiéroglyphes s'affiche. (Ça m'énerve !!!©) Alors je ferme cette fenêtre et je fais un clic droit sur son lien pour downloader sa vidéo. Un fichier .txt arrive sur mon bureau (Ça m'énerve !!!©) Obligé de virer cette extension, que mon système à du mal à accepter sans rechigner (Ça m'énerve !!!©), pour ouvrir ce fichier mp4 dans QuickTime.

Non décidément ces professionnels de la télévision ne sont pas prêts de nous simplifier le web 2.0 (Ça m'énerve !!!©)


----------



## Nobody (6 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> SAV Bonjour!



Wéééééééé!!! Un collector de Fab' Fab. Cool.

Bon, en même temps, si on veut revendre le fichier, faudra bien préparer l'explication de l'origine du texte.

 

Fab': j'adore. 



aCLR a dit:


> Ouais, pfff&#8230;
> 
> Et il faut être un pro de l'informatique pour visionner sa vidéo.
> 
> ...



Ah bon? Je suis aussi sous 10.4 et quand je clique dessus même avec le bouton droit, le fichier se télécharge et s'installe en .mp4 sur le bureau. Pi y a plus qu'à double cliquer et QuickTime l'ouvre.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> SAV Bonjour!


Je me désolidarise complètement. J'aime voir les fesses de tout le monde. Enfin Je m'comprends.


----------



## Romuald (6 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Ouais, pfff
> 
> Et il faut être un pro de l'informatique pour visionner sa vidéo.
> 
> ...



Moi, sous FF et 10.4, clic gauche, fenêtre 'voulez-vous visualiser ou enregistrer', je dis visualiser et il me l'ouvre tranquillou dans QT.



Et j'explose de rire, merci Fab', une journée qui finit bien


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2009)

*LA HORDE III


[YOUTUBE]cmGlRAzFG_Q[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2009)

Putain je pleure !!!!!        


N'empêche, vous m'avez encore une fois pété mon cadeau d'anniversaire !


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2009)

Ponk t'es un grand malade!    
Allez viens voir tonton jp c'est l'heure de ta piqure. Pis après on va remettre ta jolie chemise qui se ferme dans le dos.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2009)

Arrête de me regarder comme ça, j'ai peur je te dis !

Hé hé hé.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mai 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ponk t'es un grand malade!



Complet.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Complet.



Il faut dire qu'ils sont plusieurs    , ceci explique cela   :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mai 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il faut dire qu'ils sont plusieurs    , ceci explique cela   :love:



Qu'ils continuent car ils sont très drôles.


----------



## Nobody (7 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> *LA HORDE III
> 
> ​*



Qu'on l'achève: il souffre!

Ah ben non, merde, l'est déjà mort...  

Hé Ponk: la médaille d'or est au bout du chemin.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> Ah ben non, merde, l'est déjà mort...



Tu sais, c'est des trucages dans le film, hein ? Je ne suis qu'une seule personne, je ne me poursuit pas avec un couteau et aucun de mes moi n'est mort.
(je crois)


----------



## divoli (7 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> *LA HORDE III
> 
> ​*





La fin fout la trouille, quand même. :afraid: T'aurais pu mettre une signalétique pour les petits nenfants...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mai 2009)

divoli a dit:


> T'aurais pu mettre une signalétique pour les petits nenfants...



Pour info : la Horde n'a rien à voir avec Dora l'exploratrice


----------



## Nobody (7 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu sais, c'est des trucages dans le film, hein ? Je ne suis qu'une seule personne, je ne me poursuit pas avec un couteau et aucun de mes moi n'est mort.
> (je crois)



Ah?

Ah bon.

Ah ben je suis déçu.


Déçu déçu déçu...

Je pensais que tu faisais partie d'une série de triplés. Et que celui avec des lunettes noires étaient le méchant de la bande. Le vilain petit canard, en quelque sorte. Je voulais juste t'appeler Cosette...

Crotte alors. Dommage (de Brie).


----------



## Romuald (7 Mai 2009)

Mais où va-t-il chercher tout ça ?

Encore une journée de murde qui finit bien grâce au S.A.V ! On peut prendre un MacGéCare pour que ça dure trois ans ?


----------



## Bassman (7 Mai 2009)

Ce type est un psychopathe :affraid: :affraid: :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Mai 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Mais où va-t-il chercher tout ça ?
> 
> Encore une journée de murde qui finit bien grâce au S.A.V ! On peut prendre un MacGéCare pour que ça dure trois ans ?



a tiens, tu savais que SAV pour la RATP voulait dire Service Après Verbalisation ?


----------



## JPTK (8 Mai 2009)

Je sais pas ce que je préfère, "l'humour glacial et sophistiqué" de jugnin, ou alors quand macinside est au téléphone. :love: :love: :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h36 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> SAV Bonjour!



:love: :love: :love:

Mon dernier AP je suis plaquiste et habillé, j'ai même un chapô alors hein !


----------



## JPTK (8 Mai 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]I3-EcyB8irU[/YOUTUBE]​



Ca reste ma préférée je crois. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2009)

*L'uniforme des membres du S.A.V. :*
..





..​C'est comme les gardes suisses : le costume est ridicule, mais comme il a été dessiné par benjamin, tout le monde ferme sa gueule.


----------



## Baracca (10 Mai 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> *L'uniforme des membres du S.A.V. :*
> ..
> 
> 
> ...



EXCELLENT  !!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mai 2009)

Très seyant.


----------



## divoli (10 Mai 2009)

A l'époque, je suppose que Benjamin ne voulait que des opératrices au SAV MacGeneration. 

Toutes mes condoléances pour vos bijoux de famille...


----------



## Bassman (10 Mai 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> *L'uniforme des membres du S.A.V. :*
> ..
> 
> 
> ...



D'ailleurs on reconnaît bien WebO sur la photo


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mai 2009)

divoli a dit:


> A l'époque, je suppose que Benjamin ne voulait que des opératrices au SAV MacGeneration.
> 
> Toutes mes condoléances pour vos bijoux de famille...



Mais c'est qui benjamin ???
Pour exister faut s'illustrer ici...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h36 ----------




TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour info : la Horde n'a rien à voir avec Dora l'exploratrice



Pour info : La horde n'existe pas plus que benjamin... c'est dire....


----------



## Amok (11 Mai 2009)

Et encore : en rouge ca passe encore. Mais l'entreprise chinoise qui les fabrique a confondu mauve et rose : depuis, je me fais porter grippé porcin (gnak gnak) à chaque réunion... :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Et encore : en rouge ca passe encore. Mais l'entreprise chinoise qui les fabrique a confondu mauve et rose : depuis, je me fais porter grippé porcin à chaque réunion... :rose:



J'ai pourtant entendu dire que tu le portais parfois avec un loup, une cape et des grandes bottes...


----------



## Amok (11 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai pourtant entendu dire que tu le portais parfois avec un loup, une cape et des grandes bottes...




En parlant de ca, on ne te voit plus, toi, aux soirées ?!


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> En parlant de ca, on ne te voit plus, toi, aux soirées ?!



T'as raté la soirée Goldorak.

On a balancé des Fulguropoings, on peut dire que ça a écartelé du Golgoth


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2009)

N'hésitez surtout pas à faire vos remarques en videos, hein ?

Surtout pas


----------



## Amok (11 Mai 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> N'hésitez surtout pas à faire vos remarques en videos, hein ?
> 
> Surtout pas



Oui, d'ailleurs je constate que les participants de ce fil sont (avouons le) toujours les mêmes...
Alors :

- soit une bonne partie des inscrits ne possède pas de cam, intégrée ou non
- soit il y a beaucoup de timides qui n'osent pas franchir la limite clavier / image


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2009)

Nan nan.
C'est juste la preuve qu'on avait raison.

Les autres sont tous des gros cons que la qualité, la création et l'humour en général entre autres choses n'effleurent même pas.

Super forts pour dire "oaaah trop génial !!  ^^^loooool ptdr" ou "vive le caca" mais inexistants dès qu'il faut aller plus loin 

Des mois, voire des années qu'on vous le dit  Mais c'est pas grave


----------



## JPTK (11 Mai 2009)

Moi j'en ai une en préparation, où je vais même pas baver sur BCK, juste essayer d'être marrant, mais bon autant les autres donnent envie de participer, autant ce dernier post moyen.

Et puis bon, concernant les autres (car moi mon potentiel créatif est ÉNORME), vous avez placé la barre assez haut quand même je trouve, c'est vrai que faut déjà avoir bien confiance en soit pour oser poster dans ce sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2009)

J'en ai également un sur le feu, mais j'ai peur qu'une Hyène me saute dessus.


----------



## JPTK (11 Mai 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> J'en ai également un sur le feu, mais j'ai peur qu'une Hyène me saute dessus.



Qu'est-ce que je disais :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2009)

La peur n'évite pas le danger. C'est pas parce qu'un naze postera une vidéo que ça le dédouanera de quoi que ce soit.
D'un autre côté, je vais pas me priver de me foutre de la gueule d'un couillon qui passe son temps à dire qu'il se barre et qui n'en est pas capable. Si vous continuez à donner le bâton pour vous battre, je sera toujours celui qui s'en servira.

Donc, t'as peur de poster une vidéo ? T'as raison. Tu ne peux pas imaginer à quel point toute la Horde va s'en prendre à toi une fois que j'en aurai donné l'ordre !!!   

Tu trouves que mon post donne moyen envie d'être créatif sur ce fil ? T'as doublement raison aussi  Mêmes causes, mêmes effets 

Et c'est tout à fait ça  Si vous n'avez pas de talent, de créativité ou de couilles au cul pour poster votre gueule ici, c'est de ma faute 

Moi, ça me convient


----------



## JPTK (11 Mai 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> La peur n'évite pas le danger. C'est pas parce qu'un naze postera une vidéo que ça le dédouanera de quoi que ce soit.
> D'un autre côté, je vais pas me priver de me foutre de la gueule d'un couillon qui passe son temps à dire qu'il se barre et qui n'en est pas capable. Si vous continuez à donner le bâton pour vous battre, je sera toujours celui qui s'en servira.
> 
> Donc, t'as peur de poster une vidéo ? T'as raison. Tu ne peux pas imaginer à quel point toute la Horde va s'en prendre à toi une fois que j'en aurai donné l'ordre !!!
> ...



Tu parles de Ipantoufle ?
Parce que perso ça va je suis bien dans mes botes, j'attends juste d'avoir le temps et l'envie de le faire, je voudrais pas faire un truc par dessus la jambe. Après que tu sabres ou non, ça me fait ni chaud ni froid, je suis habitué.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2009)

Ben t'avais l'air d'approuver, alors je globalisais.
Mais celà dit, retour aux vidéos, non ?


----------



## JPTK (11 Mai 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ben t'avais l'air d'approuver, alors je globalisais.
> Mais celà dit, retour aux vidéos, non ?



Je trouve ça juste un peu trop radical, quand tu vois ce que certains peuvent faire juste parce qu'ils se sentent un minimum en confiance, je trouve ça dommage c'est tout, mais toi tu t'en fous, ainsi va la vie et oui retour aux vidéos alors pour notre plus grand plaisir puisque je crois avoir plus souri (même ri) ici qu'en regardant les 2 zigotos probablement surpayés.


----------



## Amok (11 Mai 2009)

On cesse de se prendre la tête, et si on a envie de poster ici, on poste. Au pire, si certains ne peuvent s'empêcher d'intervenir bêtement, les verts sont là pour remettre de l'ordre.


----------



## JPTK (11 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> On cesse de se prendre la tête, *et si on a envie de poster ici, on poste.* Au pire, si certains ne peuvent s'empêcher d'intervenir bêtement, les verts sont là pour remettre de l'ordre.



Désolé mais c'est hypocrite de dire ça, ça se passe pas comme ça en vrai, y a une perpétuelle chasse à la bête blessée, et si elle a pas les grosses couilles qu'il faut, le talent, ou que sais-je encore, elle sera évincée, et ça, j'insiste, je trouve ça dommage et Benjamin aussi je crois (ouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh le fayot  )


----------



## Amok (11 Mai 2009)

Tu comptes y passer des jours, des pages et des pages ?
Retour aux vidéos please.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h08 ----------

Poste de garde du SAV. 5 heures du matin.



[YOUTUBE]o78V-HPmoJc[/YOUTUBE]




​


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2009)

_tu ronfles quand même moins fort que DocEvil&#8230;_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2009)

Et moins que Bassou.


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2009)

je dois dire d'abord en tout premier lieu et en préambule de mon introduction que je présente ici-même et pour vous prévenir : j'ai honte. :rose: :rose:

[YOUTUBE]Rb262ZYEYZk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bassman (11 Mai 2009)

Nom d'un Doc&#8230; :affraid:


----------



## Nobody (11 Mai 2009)

Quelle abnégation: niquer une paire de lunettes juste pour une vidéo du SAV. Respect.


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2009)

[YOUTUBE]ttpboo5mlVs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Lamégère (13 Mai 2009)

[YOUTUBE]EC8TceMHQSA[/YOUTUBE]


Merci de votre compréhension.


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2009)

_Vous les utilisez tous les jours
Vous les pensez inoffensifs
Détrompez-vous ! _​





*aCLR Entertainment presents*





*À la folie*






[DM]x9a1m5[/DM]




:hosto:
:rose:
​


----------



## JPTK (14 Mai 2009)

Je sais pas si c'est parce que j'avais fumé un petit joint de drogue mais je me suis tappé une bonne barre en regardant cette vidéo !! :love::love::love::love::love::love::love:

Nan c'est moi où c'était vraiment drôle ?? 

Vous me direz demain !!


----------



## fredintosh (14 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> _Vous les utilisez tous les jours
> Vous les pensez inoffensifs
> Détrompez-vous ! _​


Excellentissime !    :rateau:     :sleep: :mouais:     :hein: :rose:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mai 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Je sais pas si c'est parce que j'avais fumé un petit joint de drogue


 
C'est interdit non ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2009)

Pour lui non. C'est une circonstance atténuante autorisée par l'administrateur.


----------



## JPTK (14 Mai 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est interdit non ?



Pas au bar !  
Mais oui sinonc'est vrai, c'est juste pour ça que je le fais d'ailleurs, sinon j'aime pas ça me fait tourner la tête 

ps : un peu moins drôle à jeun quand même 
Ou alors c'est l'effet de surprise qui est partie.
C'est comme quand on regarde le bêtisier de 1er baiser, c'est moins drôle la 2e fois


----------



## tirhum (14 Mai 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]EC8TceMHQSA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Merci de votre compréhension.


Ooh, l'aut', hé !..... 
Alors qu'en fait tous les soirs...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2009)

Et toc! 

DSC! :style:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h04 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> ... ça me fait tourner la tête



Profites-en pour te reluquer le cul...


----------



## JPTK (14 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Profites-en pour te reluquer le cul...



:rateau:

Tiens ça me fait penser que j'ai un AP à poster, je sais pas encore à qui le dédicacer, peut-être à BCK vu qu'on va aller boire un coup ensemble


----------



## Lamégère (14 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ooh, l'aut', hé !.....
> Alors qu'en fait tous les soirs...



Ben ouais au moins j'entends pas les polyphonies de Patoch pendant ce temps là


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Mai 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Ben ouais au moins j'entends pas les polyphonies de Patoch pendant ce temps là



J'avoue que vu comme ça... ça serait presque tentant...  :rateau:  :love:

Nota : ceux qui n'ont jamais entendu notre ami insulaire se "reposer" ne peuvent pas comprendre !  :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Nota : ceux qui n'ont jamais entendu notre ami insulaire se "reposer" ne peuvent pas comprendre !  :affraid:



On avait dit pas devant les étrangers...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Nota : ceux qui n'ont jamais entendu notre ami insulaire se "reposer" ne peuvent pas comprendre !  :affraid:



Polyronflies corses ? :love:


----------



## NED (15 Mai 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Polyronflies corses ? :love:



Non, Non, les Polyronflies elles sont bretonnes et c'est la spécialité de Bassou-Ronflex !!!


----------



## bcommeberenice (16 Mai 2009)

_(ce n'est pas que je fais ma timide mais je n'ai pas de caméra à disposition dans l'immédiat!)_

S.A.V macgénération, bonjour! 

Je voudrais porter une réclamation.
Je viens de découvrir ce fil qui m'a fait perdre une partie de mon après-midi! 
Alors je souhaiterais vivement que vous bannissiez de ce dernier, quelques membres, je cite :
PonkHead
Jugnin
ACLR
Amok
Backcat
Alèm
...
J'ai certainement oublié de citer d'autres perturbateurs, je vous serez donc reconnaissante de leur réserver le même sort! Car il est vraiment pénible d'être obligée de rester bloquée derrière son écran à pouffer, s'esclaffer...le samedi alors qu'il pleut si bien dehors!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2009)

NED a dit:


> Non, Non, les Polyronflies elles sont bretonnes et c'est la spécialité de Bassou-Ronflex !!!



*ON VA PAS SE LAISSER EMMERDER PAR DES TAPETTES DE BRETONS! C'EST NOUS QUI RONFLONS LE PLUS FORT!!! ET Y'A MÊME PAS À DISCUTER!!!*


----------



## Lamégère (16 Mai 2009)

P'tin ces mecs c'est bien tous les mêmes! Après celui qui a la plus longue,maintenant c'est celui qui ronfle le plus fort...


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2009)

je demande un concours en terrain neutre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je demande un concours en terrain neutre



Tout à fait!
A Bastia ça m'ira très bien... Et puis c'est à mi-chemin... :style:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> P'tin ces mecs c'est bien tous les mêmes! Après celui qui a la plus longue,maintenant c'est celui qui ronfle le plus fort...



Si je puis me permettre, je crois pouvoir me joindre à Patoch sur ce sujet (comme sur plein d'autres...) et effectivement, force est de constater que nous ronflons plus fort...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Si je puis me permettre, je crois pouvoir me joindre à Patoch sur ce sujet (comme sur plein d'autres...) et effectivement, force est de constater que nous ronflons plus fort...



Arrête, je viens de taper giant clit sur un moteur de recherches de sites de boules, et j'ai eu peur...


----------



## Nobody (16 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Arrête, je viens de taper giant clit sur un moteur de recherches de sites de boules, et j'ai eu peur...



Bah, y a un lutrin, ça doit se trouver dans une chapelle ou une église. Tu ne te sens pas protégé?


----------



## JPTK (17 Mai 2009)

Arf ça sera pas un one shot, je ressaierai plus tard, j'ai merdé sur la fin :rose:


----------



## JPTK (17 Mai 2009)

Et voilà, j'espère que ça vous fera sourire un peu 

[YOUTUBE]PmI7eoOnkB0[/YOUTUBE]

ps : désolé d'avoir fait si long, je me suis pas rendu compte...


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Mai 2009)

A _l'Écrieur_, le plus magnifique de tous les périodiques aléatoires, on a une magnifique salle d'archives. Mal rangée, mais magnifique.
J'ai trouvé une vieille vidéo d'un temps que les moins de vingt ans ne peuvent pas connaitre.
Un temps des tous débuts de la supermodération.
Effarant !!!!


Jugez-en donc, en exclusivité pour vous, lecteurs chéris.

[DM]x9bpgb_archive-du-sav-macgeneration_webcam[/DM]


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2009)

Pas facile tous les jours  C'est Amok qui tousse comme ça à force de respirer les cigarettes à l'eucalyptus de Rezba ou Bengilli qui a avalé sa anche ?  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2009)

[YOUTUBE]-nQfbnvzJ5k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (18 Mai 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pas facile tous les jours  C'est Amok qui tousse comme ça à force de respirer les cigarettes à l'eucalyptus de Rezba ou Bengilli qui a avalé sa anche ?  :love:


Un bouffeur de hanches ?!... :afraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2009)

iDuck et sa space soupière  a dit:


>



Apparemment, ce n'était pas de l'eucalyptus


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pas facile tous les jours  C'est Amok qui tousse comme ça à force de respirer les cigarettes à l'eucalyptus de Rezba ou Bengilli qui a avalé sa anche ?  :love:



Amok ne tousse pas : c'est pourquoi il a beaucoup de mal à cesser de fumer.... 

PS : Mackie ne dit pas : "bla bla bla" mais "gniak gniak" !

PS2 : iDuck : si tu veux choper de la gonzesse, il va falloir impérativement que tu fasses qq chose avec cette soupière. Parce que là, c'est plus possible. La déco 70's, ca marche, mais il faut qu'elle soit orange et psychédélique, pas retraité des 50's !


----------



## tirhum (18 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Amok ne tousse pas : c'est pourquoi il a beaucoup de mal à cesser de fumer....


Hmmm... Alain ?!...


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2009)

Poil au bassin, oui, je sais.

Tirhum, tais toi !


----------



## tirhum (18 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Poil au bassin, oui, je sais.
> 
> Tirhum, tais toi !


Poil aux doigts !...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> PS2 : iDuck : si tu veux choper de la gonzesse, il va falloir impérativement que tu fasses qq chose avec cette soupière. Parce que là, c'est plus possible. La déco 70's, ca marche, mais il faut qu'elle soit orange et psychédélique, pas retraité des 50's !


Ce qui me dérange, c'est pas tant la soupière que le bruit de fond. Mais bon, puisque ça a l'air de passer, je vais pouvoir continuer à mettre d'autres "oeuvres".


----------



## JPTK (18 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> PS2 : iDuck : si tu veux choper de la gonzesse, il va falloir impérativement que tu fasses qq chose avec cette soupière. Parce que là, c'est plus possible. La déco 70's, ca marche, mais il faut qu'elle soit orange et psychédélique, pas retraité des 50's !



Spa faux :love:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> PS2 : iDuck : si tu veux choper de la gonzesse, il va falloir impérativement que tu fasses qq chose avec cette soupière. Parce que là, c'est plus possible. La déco 70's, ca marche, mais il faut qu'elle soit orange et psychédélique, pas retraité des 50's !



Genre...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2009)

Bon, OK. N'en jetez plus. La prochaine fois, je la vire du champ de l'image.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Bon, OK. N'en jetez plus. La prochaine fois, je la vire du champ de l'image.



Surtout pas ! iDuck sans sa soupière c'est comme une normande sans son armoire, ça manque d'authenticité  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mai 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Wu7w-7pimxc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Nobody (18 Mai 2009)

18 trous. Non mais dis, t'as pas honte?  :love:



P'tain, l'Archéoforum de Liège est connu jusqu'en Suisse... J'en reviens pas.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mai 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> P'tain, l'Archéoforum de Liège est connu jusqu'en Suisse... J'en reviens pas.



Oh tu sais, on vient de très loin pour le visiter.


----------



## Bassman (18 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oh tu sais, on vient de très loin pour le visiter.



Organisé par Golf voyage ?


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Mai 2009)

Qu'il est donc vil cet helvete!
J'en connaissais un de golf, mais il était petit, lui. C'était à peine un 9 trous.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Et voilà, j'espère que ça vous fera sourire un peu
> 
> [YOUTUBE]PmI7eoOnkB0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ps : désolé d'avoir fait si long, je me suis pas rendu compte...


T'as pas flairé le piège ?  La tour d'argent, c'est pas à Lille !!!!


----------



## JPTK (19 Mai 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> T'as pas flairé le piège ?  La tour d'argent, c'est pas à Lille !!!!



  


Merde je voulais dire l'ermitage en fait la lose...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2009)

[YOUTUBE]etL55CHdG-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bassman (21 Mai 2009)

Tain ca fout les j'tons :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Tain ca fout les j'tons :affraid:



Ouais, y sont verts au SAV !
A l'heure actuelle, ils cherchent qui a eu la glorieuse idée d'engager ce stagiaire - je ne sais pas qui c'est, mais je ne voudrais pas être dans ses basquets quand ils l'auront trouvé...


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, y sont verts au SAV !



mais tu ne l'a pas encore, 'spéce de stagiaire 

et voila la suite :love:

[YOUTUBE]mDYY7e1Qju0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]etL55CHdG-c[/YOUTUBE]



Je ne savais pas qu'ils avaient embauché l'incroyable Hulk au SAV MacGeneration.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne savais pas qu'ils avaient embauché l'incroyable Hulk au SAV MacGeneration.



Je ne suis pas trop sûr de leurs critères d'embauche, mais il me semble avoir vu le géant vert qui se planquait dans une boîte de maïs pour échapper aux recruteurs de benjamin...

L'était un peu à l'étroit, le pauvre.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Mai 2009)

Ponk... Il faudra bien qu'un jour on se croise pour de vrai...

Mais je monte pas chez ces loosers de parisiens... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2009)

Hé hé.
Ouaip.


Allez, pour pas flooder, un p'tit bonus.

[YOUTUBE]tcN642V6wXU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

s'cusez moi de déranger, j'espère ne pas trop être hors sujet...
Hé hé hé.





[YOUTUBE]6Tan5t7eehg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## iMax (25 Mai 2009)

La légende raconte que je n'existe pas. 

[YOUTUBE]lqJ82C3hfGA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (26 Mai 2009)

Enfin jai acces a Youtube, j'ai pu regarder vos pitreries et voici la mienne :​
[YOUTUBE]_B4ehJN89eY[/YOUTUBE]





_Edit:_​ La video ne s'affiche pas ... tout ne pouvait pas marcher du premier coup. En attendant, sur le site, la video est visible *ICI*.​


----------



## Amok (26 Mai 2009)

Pas de problème Chang : je viens d'intervertir les plannings de garde de Khyu et Mackie. Mackie est donc dispo pour te rencontrer. Il en est même tout énervé !
Depuis la nouvelle, il chante "la tonkinoise" à gorge déployée dans les couloirs ! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Depuis la nouvelle, il chante "la tonkinoise" à gorge déployée dans les couloirs ! :love:



Il compte lui faire pandi-panda ?  :love:


----------



## Chang (27 Mai 2009)

> je viens d'intervertir les plannings de garde de Khyu et Mackie. Mackie est donc dispo pour te rencontrer.



Et sinon, un modo avec un peu de tenue ? Que je ne sois pas oblige de ramener Macki chez lui, plie en 4 dans son sceau, ... 

Ca manque de prestige la moderation sur Paris on dirait ...  ...


----------



## Bassman (27 Mai 2009)

Nan, moi j'suis là. Et question prestige, j'assure velu.


----------



## Chang (27 Mai 2009)

Parfait alors, si t'as soif au moment venu, fais signe ...  ...


----------



## Bassman (27 Mai 2009)

J'ai toujours soif, et si y'a Khyu en prime :love:


----------



## Chang (27 Mai 2009)

Apparement non, Amok l'a mis de service au meme moment ... va savoir pourquoi ...  ...

En plus au vu des mots douillets que Khyu m'envoie depuis que j'ai poste la video, c'est pas sur qu'il aie envie de braver l'autorite pour venir boire des fraiches avec moi ...  ...


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Mai 2009)

Les modos, c'est comme la Horde. Les plus mauvais éléments sont parisiens.


----------



## Bassman (27 Mai 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Les modos, c'est comme la Horde. Les plus mauvais éléments sont parisiens.



Et les meilleurs ne le sont plus c'est ça ?


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Mai 2009)

Ah non, les ex-modos parisiens, ça ne vaut rien non plus. Et pas la peine d'essayer de déménager. Regarde Alem, il était bien plus mauvais encore une fois nantais.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Les modos, c'est comme la Horde. Les plus mauvais éléments sont parisiens.


 
Hum ?

Ah non, ça va.
J'habite en banlieue.


----------



## alèm (27 Mai 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah non, les ex-modos parisiens, ça ne vaut rien non plus. Et pas la peine d'essayer de déménager. Regarde Alem, il était bien plus mauvais encore une fois nantais.




de toute façon, moi, j'assume, j'ai toujours été une grosse merde !!


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Mai 2009)

Ce n'est pas vrai. Tu as eu des périodes de maigritude. :rateau:


----------



## alèm (27 Mai 2009)

une crotte reste une crotte !


----------



## jahrom (27 Mai 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> J'ai toujours soif, et si y'a Khyu en prime :love:



A ce propos, quand est ce qu'on voit un film de Khyu ?


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Mai 2009)

Tiens, on parle de gros, et voilà jahrom.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> A ce propos, quand est ce qu'on voit un film de Khyu ?



Tiens, astique-toi ! 

[YOUTUBE]8Jxkp-bAlzI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Mai 2009)

Nettement moins classe qu'un chevalier du Ni!


----------



## divoli (27 Mai 2009)

C'est marrant, t'as une gueule de sac en plastique.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Nettement moins classe qu'un chevalier du Ni!



Pas besoin de jardinet.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mai 2009)

[YOUTUBE]3TdT3n1yx_0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2009)

oh putain !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> oh putain !



Hé oui... A force de taire les problèmes de consanguinité dans un pays à la population aussi réduite et confinée...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hé oui... A force de taire les problèmes de consanguinité dans un pays à la population aussi réduite et confinée...



Non, je ne suis pas corse.  J'en connais un en revanche qui...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non, je ne suis pas corse.



Ah, mais mon petit Monsieur, sachez que depuis que nous sommes reconnus comme "destination de rêves", nous avons les touristes pour brasser les gènes... Tiens d'ailleurs, la saison commence fort cette année... Ça va pas tarder à brasser velu... Penchez-vous tous! :style:
En revanche, je connais pas mal de vallées chez vous où on ne peut pas dire que ça brasse des masses...


----------



## iMax (28 Mai 2009)

Moi j'y retourne cet été en Corse.


----------



## Chang (28 Mai 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En revanche, je connais pas mal de vallées chez vous où on ne peut pas dire que ça brasse des masses...




Il a meme fallut qu'ils se regroupent dans des couvents, accoutres de robes de bure et scalpes d'une touffe de poil pour la brasser, ... la biere ...   ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mai 2009)

iMax a dit:


> Moi j'y retourne cet été en Corse.



Ben tu te penches... 







  ​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2009)

*ZE POUCRATE SAGA GOES ON AND ON - MACKIE 3*


[YOUTUBE]rAgZSqB02SQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jahrom (28 Mai 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tiens, on parle de gros, et voilà jahrom.



Tu sais moi et la finesse... 


Sinon je suis en Corse dans 48h00... à emballer les Mérous de Cargèse. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Mai 2009)

jahrom a dit:


> Tu sais moi et la finesse...
> 
> 
> Sinon je suis en Corse dans 48h00... à emballer les Mérous de Cargèse. :love:



Ben tu te pencheras aussi... 

Moi je file en Gaule... y'a pas de raisons que vous soyez les seuls à nous encombrer les panoramas...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2009)

Ça devient vraiment la spécialité du forum les mérous&#8230; c'est terrible !!! :affraid:


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Mai 2009)

Ah oui, mais attention à ne pas confondre le mérou brun, cher aux corses et aux autres méditerranéens, et le mérou à points bleus, ou mérous de l'atlantique, ou encore badèche à gueule jaune, comme l'appelle les canadiens.


----------



## Craquounette (28 Mai 2009)

Et les morues dans tout ça ? :mouais:


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Mai 2009)

Les morues, à poil!


(Les mérous aussi ont des poils. On en fait des carpettes, parce que le poil de mérou se tond.  pascal77).


----------



## Nobody (28 Mai 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Les morues, à poil!
> 
> 
> (Les mérous aussi ont des poils. On en fait des carpettes, parce que le poil de mérou se tond.  pascal77).



Ouais, dans le même ordre d'idée, Jahrom doit faire gaffe en emballant les mérous: leur peau est fragile. Il arrive en effet très souvent que la peau de mérou pète. (pffff parfois j'ai honte de ressasser des vieilles feintes éculées).


----------



## Romuald (28 Mai 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> Ouais, dans le même ordre d'idée, Jahrom doit faire gaffe en emballant les mérous: leur peau est fragile. Il arrive en effet très souvent que la peau de mérou pète. (pffff parfois j'ai honte de ressasser des vieilles feintes éculées).



Tu pouvais innover : pour en faire des carpettes, il faut d'abord les arracher, donc tirer dessus jusqu'à ce que le poil de mérou pète (ou le poil de mérou casse, mais ça le fait moin bien)

Sinon la maintenant je me demande si la dernière phrase de Nobody est une contrepétrie ou pas.


----------



## jahrom (28 Mai 2009)

Bon bah voilà, je sais que je n'aurais plus de surprise sur ce forum. Vous êtes tant prévisibles. François que ce soit toi qui saute sur l'occasion est bien la ma seule surprise...


----------



## Grug (28 Mai 2009)

On a banni des nioubies pour moins que ça&#8230;



sinon, coté vidéo ça donne quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2009)

Grug a dit:


> sinon, coté vidéo ça donne quoi ?



Une super production Ponkiwoodienne pleine d'effets spéciaux à couper le souffle et au scénario plus que succinct...

**** MAC WARS ****

[YOUTUBE]kSVfs0N8Ji0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mai 2009)

Le wookie Mackibacca est plus vrai que nature


----------



## Nobody (28 Mai 2009)

On constatera la pauvreté des moyens accordés par la production: le texte du générique est tourné à la manivelle.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mai 2009)

J'en pleure de rire.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2009)

Grug a dit:


> On a banni des nioubies pour moins que ça&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> sinon, coté vidéo ça donne quoi ?


Ça se saurait&#8230;  Y'a bien longtemps qu'on ne bannit plus les nioubies.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> On constatera la pauvreté des moyens accordés par la production: le texte du générique est tourné à la manivelle.


 
Je cherche des sponsors.

En échange de quelques millions d'euros, le stagiaire pourrait faire pipi dans une bouteille de Coca ou manger un Macbook dans ses prochaines aventures...

Mouais.

Plus probable qu'il se barre avec la caisse pour aller faire la teuf au Père Lachaise avec les zombis locaux.

Y a pu d'jeunesse morte-vivante.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Une super production Ponkiwoodienne pleine d'effets spéciaux à couper le souffle et au scénario plus que succinct...
> 
> **** MAC WARS ****
> 
> [YOUTUBE]kSVfs0N8Ji0[/YOUTUBE]​



Ce mec est fou :love:


----------



## jugnin (29 Mai 2009)

Ouais, je l'aime bien, aussi.


----------



## Chang (29 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ce mec est fou :love:



... et a beaucoup trop de temps libre ...  ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

Chang a dit:


> ... et a beaucoup trop de temps libre ...  ...


 
Jeudi dernier, bloqué à la maison à pas grand chose à fout'
(et encore, je n'ai pas encore tout posté.)

C'était ça ou bricolage et déclaration d'impôts....
Qu'auriez-vous fait à ma place ?
Hein ?


----------



## Chang (29 Mai 2009)

T'as raison, la declaration d'impots ca se fait mieux au taf ...  ...


----------



## fredintosh (29 Mai 2009)

J'ose pas imaginer à quoi aurait ressemblé la déclaration d'impôt.


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Mai 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le wookie Mackibacca est plus vrai que nature



Ouais, alors perso... voir se truc onduler derriere cette lucarne m'a filer un mal de mer et une migraine épouvantable... j'ai vomi:hein:


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Mai 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Qu'auriez-vous fait à ma place ?
> Hein ?



Je pense que la France qui travaille (pas celle du président que vous avez élu...) aurait préféré que tu bosses, histoire de créer un peu de richesse... Mais ça n'est que mon avis... Qui se trouve être excellent.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2009)

Ouais.
Tant pis.
Je n'aime pas les Rolex, de toutes façons, je trouve ça vulgaire.


[YOUTUBE]4Odfi2UTmL0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Bassman (31 Mai 2009)

Macky Balboa   :love:


----------



## Nobody (31 Mai 2009)

Ponkhead a dit:
			
		

> Mackie4





			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Macky Balboa   :love:



Ah ouais. Je croyais que c'était les Grosses Têtes. Mackie-Bouvard.

Ou Mackie-J'ai une histoire-Castelli. C'est mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)

*MACG-7 JOURS*

_Mardi 02 juin. 19H._

**** LE STAGIAIRE ****
(série Française - épisode 5)
Réal : PonkHead
Avec PonkHead dans le rôle de PonkHead.
*Résumé des épisodes précédents* : Un jeune stagiaire du SAV Macgénération dévoré par Amok s'est réveillé en zombie et sème terreur et désolation sur le forum.
*Si vous avez manqué le début* : L'équipe de modération, débordée par le monstre qu'elle a créé fait appel à la Horde pour régler le problème.
*Ce que nous en pensons* : Peut-être l'épisode de trop, celui qui cache bien mal l'indigence répétitive de son scénario sous une débauche d'effets spéciaux et de remarques au vocabulaire adulte.
*Avis de la commission catholique/cathodique* : le jeune public n'a rien à faire devant ce genre de spectacle quasi démoniaque. Le vieux non plus. Ponkhead pourira en Enfer.


----------



## Amok (2 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Un jeune stagiaire du SAV Macgénération dévoré par Amok s'est réveillé en zombie et sème terreur et désolation sur le forum.



S'il a été *dévoré*, il ne peut pas se réveiller en zombie... Ce post aurait donc plutôt sa place dans ce sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)

Bah, tu sais, les résumés de MACG-7 jours...
La plupart du temps, z'ont pas vu le film, c'est des branlotins !


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> des branlotins !



Mais d'où sors-tu cette expression de daube ?


----------



## Nobody (2 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> c'est des branlotins !





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais d'où sors-tu cette expression de daube ?



De là. :style:


----------



## NED (2 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais d'où sors-tu cette expression de daube ?


Ha oui je plussoie, elle est bien daubique cette expression. On dirait du Mickaël Vandetta


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)

Ici comme ailleurs, incapables d'être à l'heure !
(des branlotins, je maintiens)



**** LE STAGIAIRE V - PONKY CONTRE LES STAGIAIRES ****

[YOUTUBE]firRunJ-vDo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Bassman (2 Juin 2009)

:love:

Que dire de plus&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

Ce fil est mythique !!  :love:
Vivement le mois de janvier !!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

Ouais, ben je discutais l'autre jour avec un modérateur et il me disait : 
"Tu sais, Ponk, en ce moment c'est mort, le SAV c'est le désert, y a que des boulets, on s'emmerde comme c'est pas permis ! Y aurait pas Amok qui nous oblige, on...

"Ouais, que je le coupe, Amok y fait peur. Nous on a jp. Y fait peur aussi. Des fois y te regarde avec sa seringue à la main...

"Nan, mais ta gueule, Ponk, c'est mon histoire, c'est moi qui raconte, pi si t'es pas content, j'te banni !

(ouais, ouais, je sais ce que vous vous dites, pour qui il se prend ? Je sais. Mais c'est benjamin qui m'a demandé de faire un peu de social avec eux. Y z'ont le sentiment de plus faire peur aux nioubes, y dépriment grave, y en a même qui ne reviennent au bar que pour y fermer des fil ou montrer leurs poils de pec...
Vous voyez le topo...
Je suis sympa, je fais semblant d'avoir peur, le modo se frappe le torse et ça passe... )

"Qu'est-ce que je disais ?

"Que en ce moment, c'était un peu le calme plat.

"Ah ouais. Ce serait pas pour pas me faire écharper par Amok qu'est un rien susceptible, tu sais où je le lui foutrais moi, son SAV de merde ? Hein, tu sais ?
Putain de période creuse !

J'ai hoché la tête. 
Et puis, il m'a montré les images qui vont suivre.
Regardez, vous comprendrez.

[YOUTUBE]06T4cV5chAI[/YOUTUBE]

Édifiant, non ?


----------



## divoli (4 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Édifiant, non ?



Contacte plutôt le SAV de YouTube, parce qu'on ne voit rien, là, pour le moment...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

Oui, ça fait dix minutes que j'essaye d'aller sur le site pour comprendre pourquoi on ne voit pas ma vidéo...

YouTube est en rade, mes lapins !


----------



## divoli (4 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oui, ça fait dix minutes que j'essaye d'aller sur le site pour comprendre pourquoi on ne voit pas ma vidéo...



A mon avis, c'est un coup de jp. Encore lui !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

Salaud de jp - me flinguer YouTube juste quand je viens d'y foutre un petit film à la con !


----------



## Bassman (4 Juin 2009)

Excellent encore un coup mon bon ponk 

En ce moment il me manque le temps, ou la tranquillité, ou les 2 pour nourrir ce topic


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Excellent encore un coup mon bon ponk


+1 


> En ce moment il me manque le temps, ou la tranquillité, ou les 2 pour nourrir ce topic


Moi c'est un accessoire qui me fait défaut
Je vais devoir bidouiller pour arriver à mes fins


----------



## NED (8 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Epour nourrir ce topic



En plus il en faut de la bouffe pour les nourrir ceux-là....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2009)

Allons allons&#8230; n'exagérons rien, ok ?


----------



## havez (17 Juin 2009)

Le SAV est en vacance? :bebe:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juin 2009)

Ben t'as qu'a te sortir les doigts et nous en pondre un.


----------



## Nobody (17 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben t'as qu'a te sortir les doigts et nous en pondre un.



Non.



Pitié. :afraid:


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2009)

En réponse à http://forums.macg.co/iphone/faire-tomber-son-iphone-parterre-268326.html

[YOUTUBE]peNXknihCBA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2009)

c'est Grug qui est fan de pétanque avec des minis :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h24 ----------

sinon Bassou tes un psychopathe breton


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juin 2009)

Dis donc Bassou,Tu te dégarnirais pas un peu toi?


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2009)

C'est le casque de moto tous les jours  mais si ca fait comme mon père, ca bougera pas


----------



## havez (29 Juin 2009)

Il est enfin réouvert :love:
Et je n'ai pas du "me le sortir avec mes doigts et vous en pondre un" jpmiss


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est le casque de moto tous les jours  mais si ca fait comme mon père, ca bougera pas




Il faut plutôt (toujours pas le chien) regarder du côté de ton grand-père maternel pour savoir quel avenir capillaire t'attend 

J'ai une question suite à ton SAV D:love qui fait Fanny lors de la partie de pétanque aux minis/cube ?


----------



## Romuald (29 Juin 2009)

Le SAV qui tue. :applause: :love:




Au sens propre, parce que s'il n'a pas fait un arrêt cardiaque, je pose une option sur sa pompe à globules le jour où j'ai besoin de me faire transplanter.





PS qui n'a rien à voir : tu le portes comment, ton casque, pour qu'il te dégarnisse devant et pas sur la tonsure ?


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il faut plutôt (toujours pas le chien) regarder du côté de ton grand-père maternel pour savoir quel avenir capillaire t'attend



voilà qu'elle nous la joue biologiste (comme si) 

bassou : DANS MES BRAS !!!!! :love::love::love::love:


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> PS qui n'a rien à voir : tu le portes comment, ton casque, pour qu'il te dégarnisse devant et pas sur la tonsure ?



Ben normalement, mais c'est bien la tonsure qui s'est légèrement dégarnie, le reste c'est parce que c'est coupé version été : ultra désépaissi.


----------



## jugnin (28 Septembre 2009)

Parce que finalement, on n'a toujours pas compris. 

(pour une raison que j'ignore, la séquence fait 6,14. Mais elle dure qu'une minute.)

[YOUTUBE]GzU8jvoFK68[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2009)

:love:  On a même une vue sur un gouffre d'incompréhension :love:


----------



## Amok (28 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> (pour une raison que j'ignore, la séquence fait 6,14. Mais elle dure qu'une minute.)



Pour une raison que tu comprends maintenant, tu ne seras pas modo. Bon, tu me diras : "et Bassman ?".
Oui, d'accord. Mais Bassman et Mackie, c'est le pourcentage exigé par l'état. Et le quota est plein !


----------



## Romuald (28 Septembre 2009)

Lapin compris  :love:

Forum de nazes !
Mochos Fados !

Et toussa...


(Au fait Jugnin, t'as MP Alaincha pour qu'il vienne ici comprendre ?)


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> (pour une raison que j'ignore, la séquence fait 6,14. Mais elle dure qu'une minute.)
> ​



Je vais t'en donner des raisons que t'ignores. Musique de chiottes yougoslaves mal montée !


----------



## jugnin (28 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je vais t'en donner des raisons que t'ignores. Musique de chiottes yougoslaves mal montée !



Ouais ça va, j'ai vu ! 






Encore un coup des chinois, ça.


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Pour une raison que tu comprends maintenant, tu ne seras pas modo. Bon, tu me diras : "et Bassman ?".
> Oui, d'accord. Mais Bassman et Mackie, c'est le pourcentage exigé par l'état. Et le quota est plein !



Et le rose pour les minorités ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h39 ----------

[youtube]V0Hl934kTSs[/youtube]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> ... C'est normal, il est Corse...



Qui est Corse ?... :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2009)

Faut être précis


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]v4iEfGXZ3KA[/YOUTUBE]​


Hum...
Je n'arrive pas à voir la vidéo de bassou sur la page précédente, j'espère ne pas avoir eu la même déplorabe idée que lui.

Ah...
Il semblerait que j'ai effectivement eu la même idée. Désolé.
Mais je n'arrive toujours pas à voir sa vidéo.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah...
> Il semblerait que j'ai effectivement eu la même idée. Désolé.
> Mais je n'arrive toujours pas à voir sa vidéo.



Forcément, Bassou éclaire Jugnin mais pas toi !


----------



## WebOliver (9 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]eBVIQjASYBw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Et le rose pour les minorités ?




Ce n'est pas par ce que Polydent ne peut plus rien pour lui, et que ce cher homme ressemble désormais soit à un Mérou empaillé, soit à un travello du néolithique, que l'Amok soit gay.

Il suffit d'avoir connu Bengilli, avec sa grossesse gazeuse, pour se rendre compte en plus du cas Amok, que le rose chez MacG est seulement là pour signaler la curiosité touristique.


----------



## aCLR (12 Novembre 2009)

D'un autre temps



[DM]xb4l63[/DM]


​


----------



## jugnin (12 Novembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:
			
		

> Publication en cours



Il faut attendre.

Mais je t'aime quand même énormément.


----------



## aCLR (12 Novembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Il faut attendre.
> 
> Mais je t'aime quand même énormément.



Parfois, ça a du bon


d'attendre


:love:


ps1: 02:49 mn, je pensais pas faire aussi long
ps2: moi aussi je t'aime


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2009)

L'attente augmente le désir, c'est bien connu  Enfin, il ne faut trop attendre non plus


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2009)

ouep y a des limites !

Corneille l'avait bien dit
"plus le desir s'accroit plus les fesses reculent"


----------



## Romuald (12 Novembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ouep y a des limites !
> 
> Corneille l'avait bien dit
> "plus le desir s'accroit plus les fesses reculent"


Plus précisement : _Et le désir s'accroît quand l'effet se recule._

Et le rapport avec le superbe SAV d'aCLR que j'aime ?


----------



## Bassman (12 Novembre 2009)

Pendant ce temps, à la cave&#8230;

[youtube]Jt26kuIRX_k[/youtube]


----------



## jugnin (12 Novembre 2009)

Pendant ce temps là, à l'autre bout de la cave, on assure encore la permanence.​
[YOUTUBE]cEViFzxf6Mk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Bassman (12 Novembre 2009)




----------



## boodou (13 Novembre 2009)

dans le texte : "un raccourci terroriste" ! 
là c'est quand même de haute volée.


----------



## jugnin (15 Novembre 2009)

Dans un souci évident de perte de temps parce que c'est dimanche (de merde), je viens de me fader les 22 pages de ce sujet pour livrer un récapitulatif des âneries de chacun.


*Bassman* : Ouverture - SAV 2 - SAV 3 - SAV 4 - SAV 5 - SAV iPhone - Pot de départ

*aCLR* : 1 - SAV 2 - aCLR pince-sans-rire - modo-nioube - UFO - A la folie - D'un autre temps

*Doquéville* : SAV 1 - Tu quoque supermoderatorii - SAV 3 - SAV 4

*Sonnyboy* : Goldorak - SAV 2

*Ponk* : aidez-moi - séquence 14  - Jean Ponkhead, humoriste - Doc - Barraca - next generation - Le stagiaire - Le stagiaire 2 - le stagiaire 3  - Portnawak - La Horde III - Le stagiaire 4 - mackie wolverine - mackie 2 - mackie 3 - MAC WARS - mackie balboa - Le stagiaire V

*WebO *: SAV 1 - SAV 2 - SAV 3 - SAV 4 - SAV 5 - SAV macuserman

*maiwen* : soirée basse-cour

*BackCat* : ça va chier - Amok en vrai (mais hors champs) - Bibabeloula

*Jipémisse* : grouic 

*Amok* : SAV 1 - SAV 2 - SAV 3 - SAV 4 - SAV 5 - SAV 7

*jugnin* : Lolyangmachin - Appel à contribution - d'accord - SAV Jésus - SAV Cotorep - - rien compris - Rispecte

*Nobody* : SAV 1 - SAV 2

*Grug* : SAV 1  - SAV 2

*alèm* : SAV 1 - SAV 2 - SAV 3 - SAV 4 - SAV 5

*mackie* : SAV 1 - SAV 2

*fredintosh* : SAV 1

*Craquounette* : nounouille power

*FAb'Fab *: SAV 1

*Lamégère* : SAV 1

*JPTK* : JPTK

*L'écrieur* : SAV

*iDuck* : SAV 1

*iMax* : SAV BackCat

*Chang* : SAV 1

*Khyu* : SAV 1

*Collectifs* : Keep the nioub's balls free - La Horde - sonny et amok - making off


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Dans un souci évident de perte de temps parce que c'est dimanche (de merde), je viens de me fader les 22 pages de ce sujet pour livrer un récapitulatif des âneries de chacun.


Beau travail. Merci.


----------



## itako (16 Novembre 2009)

BON !

C'est kiki nous fait le podcast officiel SAV macg ?


----------



## Bassman (16 Novembre 2009)

Vive le tourisme 

[youtube]p6wQEM0ike0[/youtube]


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2009)

Salope


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Vive le tourisme


Énorme. 

P.S. : Viens visiter le Béarn !!! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2009)

Ché pas qui c'est mais c'est pas mal ouais.


----------



## Romuald (16 Novembre 2009)

T'es sur que c'est LA suisse qui est profonde ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Vive le tourisme
> 
> [youtube]p6wQEM0ike0[/youtube]


----------



## pascalformac (17 Novembre 2009)

et en plus ils ont des designers de lunettes top dis donc !


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Vive le tourisme
> 
> [youtube]p6wQEM0ike0[/youtube]


Ah je comprends mieux quand Webo m'envoie des CDB avec le commentaire "faut vraiment que je vienne te payer un verre" 

A quand le tour des corses Bassou ?


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2009)

Mon Doc, Web'O... Mais tu es de plus en plus insatiable !
 :afraid:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h20 ----------




Sindanárië a dit:


> Ah je comprends mieux quand Webo m'envoie des CDB avec le commentaire "faut vraiment que je vienne te payer un verre"



Surtout, surtout : n'oubliez pas de filmer !


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Novembre 2009)

Moi j'aimerai bien filmer Webo et Doc comme ça.... genre le Pékinois qui essaye de se grimper le vieux Yack 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h37 ----------




Amok a dit:


> Mon Doc, Web'O... Mais tu es de plus en plus insatiable !
> :afraid:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h20 ----------
> ...



Ouais on te feras ça façon les "Lapins crétins"


----------



## jugnin (18 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]V_IDth_42k0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2009)

Mais kilékon !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2009)

:love: Mais quel ton irrévérencieux !


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Décembre 2009)

et l'autre qui baffre [youtube]XjYv6_GrdmA[/youtube]


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]V_IDth_42k0[/YOUTUBE]​



Ah mais non


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2009)

C'est quoi la phrase, déjà ?
"Gardez-moi de mes amis, mes ennemis, je m'en occupe" ?
Hé hé.

Vilain lapin !


----------



## boodou (21 Décembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est quoi la phrase, déjà ?
> "Gardez-moi de mes amis, mes ennemis, je m'en occupe" ?
> Hé hé.
> 
> Vilain lapin !



_« Seigneur, protège-moi de mes amis  mes ennemis, je men charge. »_
Jacques Mesrine.


----------



## Romuald (21 Décembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> _« Seigneur, protège-moi de mes amis  mes ennemis, je men charge. »_
> Jacques Mesrine.



La citation originale date du IIIe siècle avant JC, par Antigone II 

Il me semblait bien que ça n'était pas si récent que ça


----------



## WebOliver (26 Décembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]V_IDth_42k0[/YOUTUBE]​



P'tain à quand les balises vimeo... 

Cela dit je l'imite super bien hein, j'ai changé de look pour la vidéo et tout!


----------



## WebOliver (26 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]qM42H4Ni_rY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Décembre 2009)

c'est prèsque aussi ignoble qu'un Mackie sans trucages


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Décembre 2009)

On dirait qu'il y a des perruques rouges qui circulent sous le manteau :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Décembre 2009)

ou sous le chapiteau, Doc s'était épilé les poils pubiens


----------



## havez (12 Janvier 2010)

Le SAV réouvre quand?


----------



## jugnin (12 Janvier 2010)

havez a dit:


> Le SAV est en vacance? :bebe:





jpmiss a dit:


> Ben t'as qu'a te sortir les doigts et nous en pondre un.





havez a dit:


> Le SAV réouvre quand?



Ben t'as qu'à te sortir les doigts et nous en pondre un.


----------



## havez (12 Janvier 2010)

Bah oui, mais j'ai pas d'idée  

Mais j'ai le matériel


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Le petit bar dans la prairie.


----------



## boodou (12 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ben t'as qu'à te sortir les doigts et nous en pondre un.



C'est vrai que pour pondre en toute tranquillité, vaut mieux sortir les doigts.
Et un peu de paille au sol, des fois ça aide, psychologiquement, ça crée un contexte favorable.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2010)

havez a dit:


> Mais j'ai le matériel


On finirait presque par se demander si tu mérites... :sleep:


----------



## havez (12 Janvier 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On finirait presque par se demander si tu mérites... :sleep:



Je sors toujours couvert   (Même si l'heure n'est pas encore venue...  Quand à mon paternel...  )


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ben t'as qu'à te sortir les doigts et nous en pondre un.


 
Sans oublier de se laver les mains.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Janvier 2010)

havez a dit:


> Quand à mon paternel...



... Il engraisse un cancrelat


----------



## havez (13 Janvier 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Il engraisse un cancrelat



Attention, il observe en tâche de fond  

@ Ponk: c'est un réflexe


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Janvier 2010)

havez a dit:


> c'est un réflexe



D'être relou?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Janvier 2010)

havez a dit:


> Attention, il observe en tâche de fond



 M'sieur!


----------



## jugnin (13 Janvier 2010)

- *RECAP' -*​ 

*Bassman* : Ouverture - SAV 2 - SAV 3 - SAV 4 - SAV 5 - SAV iPhone - Pot de départ

*aCLR* : 1 - SAV 2 - aCLR pince-sans-rire - modo-nioube - UFO - A la folie - D'un autre temps

*Doquéville* : SAV 1 - Tu quoque supermoderatorii - SAV 3 - SAV 4

*Sonnyboy* : Goldorak - SAV 2

*Ponk* : aidez-moi - séquence 14  - Jean Ponkhead, humoriste - Doc - Barraca - next generation - Le stagiaire - Le stagiaire 2 - le stagiaire 3  - Portnawak - La Horde III - Le stagiaire 4 - mackie wolverine - mackie 2 - mackie 3 - MAC WARS - mackie balboa - Le stagiaire V

*WebO *: SAV 1 - SAV 2 - SAV 3 - SAV 4 - SAV 5 - SAV macuserman - Cover Lolyin yang (NEW !)

*maiwen* : soirée basse-cour

*BackCat* : ça va chier - Amok en vrai (mais hors champs) - Bibabeloula

*Jipémisse* : grouic 

*Amok* : SAV 1 - SAV 2 - SAV 3 - SAV 4 - SAV 5 - SAV 7

*jugnin* : Lolyangmachin - Appel à contribution - d'accord - SAV Jésus - SAV Cotorep - - rien compris - Rispecte - journée d'merde
*Nobody* : SAV 1 - SAV 2

*Grug* : SAV 1  - SAV 2

*alèm* : SAV 1 - SAV 2 - SAV 3 - SAV 4 - SAV 5

*mackie* : SAV 1 - SAV 2

*fredintosh* : SAV 1

*Craquounette* : nounouille power

*FAb'Fab *: SAV 1

*Lamégère* : SAV 1

*JPTK* : JPTK

*L'écrieur* : SAV

*iDuck* : SAV 1

*iMax* : SAV BackCat

*Chang* : SAV 1

*Khyu* : SAV 1

*Collectifs* : Keep the nioub's balls free - La Horde - sonny et amok - making off


----------



## havez (13 Janvier 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> D'être relou?



Mais non, mais non  



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> M'sieur!



 _(fin du message d'en haut  )_ Mon père me pique de temps en temps mon compte  On est 2 sur les forums  



jugnin a dit:


> - *RECAP' -*​


​ 
Merci patron


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

havez a dit:


> _(fin du message d'en haut  )_ Mon père me pique de temps en temps mon compte  On est 2 sur les forums


 
Je me demande alors si la maman de jugnin n'a pas déjà croisé le papa de havez sans qu'aucun des deux ne se doute que l'autre était alors l'autre et pas son rejeton.
C'est dingue, les forums, non ?


----------



## havez (13 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je me demande alors si la maman de jugnin n'a pas déjà croisé le papa de havez sans qu'aucun des deux ne se doute que l'autre était alors l'autre et pas son rejeton.
> C'est dingue, les forums, non ?



Dingue par endroit, seulement :rateau: :bebe:

On a un style différents l'un de l'autre quand on poste sur le forums 
Subtile, mais présent 

Bon, si je calcule bien, il me reste une petite fin d'après midi pour trouver de quoi faire un SAV, et l'envoyer avec ma connexion lente sur Youtube


----------



## Fìx (13 Janvier 2010)

J'en profite pour vous dire que moi aussi, on me pique mon compte ! Tous les trucs pourris présents dans mes messages, c'est un ptit cousin de 12 ans qui les dit!...


----------



## Gronounours (13 Janvier 2010)

Rassure nous, les photos aussi, c'est lui ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> J'en profite pour vous dire que moi aussi, on me pique mon compte ! Tous les trucs pourris présents dans mes messages, c'est un ptit cousin de 12 ans qui les dit!...


 
Bah dis-lui de te rendre ta voiture et ton appareil photo, alors, parce que ce qu'il en fait est tout pourri...


----------



## Fìx (13 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Rassure nous, les photos aussi, c'est lui ?





PonkHead a dit:


> Bah dis-lui de te rendre ta voiture et ton appareil photo, alors, parce que ce qu'il en fait est tout pourri...



De quoi vous parlez?? :mouais: Qu'est ce qu'il a fait encore?!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Janvier 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> J'en profite pour vous dire que moi aussi, on me pique mon compte ! Tous les trucs pourris présents dans mes messages, c'est un ptit cousin de 12 ans qui les dit!...



Toutes les conneries que je raconte, toutes les merdes que je balance, c'est moi et rien que moi... Et je vous dis pas comme j'assume. :style: :style: :style:


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Janvier 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toutes les conneries que je raconte, toutes les merdes que je balance, c'est moi et rien que moi... Et je vous dis pas comme j'assume. :style: :style: :style:


C'est vrai qu't'es bonne, je confirme...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est vrai qu't'es bonne, je confirme...



Grosse morfale!


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Janvier 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toutes les conneries que je raconte, toutes les merdes que je balance, c'est moi et rien que moi... Et je vous dis pas comme j'assume. :style: :style: :style:



Ben tu vois, moi aussi, j'assume : pigiste pour magazine-je-sais-plus-quoi ou pas, quand j'ai quelque chose à dire, je le dis, que ça plaise ou non.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben tu vois, moi aussi, j'assume : pigiste pour magazine-je-sais-plus-quoi ou pas, quand j'ai quelque chose à dire, je le dis, que ça plaise ou non.



Oui et ici ou ailleurs, on est libre de lire tes propos ou pas...


----------



## aCLR (13 Janvier 2010)

*Bouts de ficelle Entertainment
*

[DM]xbuj84[/DM]


​


----------



## jpmiss (13 Janvier 2010)

'tain je lui défoncerais bien son compte macgé à la blondasse.
Je vais postuler comme modo!

 :love:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]KjblRtXyMcI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Gronounours (13 Janvier 2010)

Informatique Facile


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Janvier 2010)

'tain WebO, tu bosses chez Macbidouille ou quoi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]KjblRtXyMcI[/YOUTUBE]​



on dirait Le Parrain! :love:


----------



## Amok (14 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> on dirait Le Parrain! :love:



S'il était muet, passe encore, mais là pour l'accent sicilien c'est pas encore au top ! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2010)

Amok a dit:


> S'il était muet, passe encore, mais là pour l'accent sicilien c'est pas encore au top ! :love:



C'est l'accent de l'extrême Nord de la Sicile, c'est tout.


----------



## Grug (14 Janvier 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> *Bouts de ficelle Entertainment
> *
> 
> [DM]xbuj84[/DM]
> ...


 
:love: j'adore le principe, et là, on va pas me dire que c'est compliqué.


----------



## aCLR (14 Janvier 2010)

Grug a dit:


> :love: j'adore le principe, et là, on va pas me dire que c'est compliqué.



Tu dis ça parce que tu modères Le Bar.

Demande à Fab'Fab le staff qu'il faut pour faire ce genre de calembour. Entre le scénariste, le réal', les acteurs, la scripte, le monteur et les intermittents sans oublier la prod', tu ne t'imagines pas la somme d'énergie et d'argent qu'il faut aligner pour 2 minutes de fun


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Janvier 2010)

Demandez la note.


----------



## Grug (14 Janvier 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu dis ça parce que tu modères Le Bar.
> 
> Demande à Fab'Fab le staff qu'il faut pour faire ce genre de calembour. Entre le scénariste, le réal', les acteurs, la scripte, le monteur et les intermittents sans oublier la prod', tu ne t'imagines pas la somme d'énergie et d'argent qu'il faut aligner pour 2 minutes de fun


oui, enfin bon c'est quand même pas une super production 
Une super production c'est d'abord un générique

[YOUTUBE]zsPUfK-aa8A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jugnin (14 Janvier 2010)

J'ai hâte de voir la suite. Va y'avoir du sport.


----------



## JPTK (14 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> 'tain je lui défoncerais bien son compte macgé à la blondasse.



Je vois qu'il y a pas seulement l'humour où on a des goûts en commun !! :love:


----------



## aCLR (14 Janvier 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est l'accent de l'extrême Nord de la Sicile, c'est tout.



Avec un reste de saucisson dans les dents


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Janvier 2010)

Grug a dit:


> oui, enfin bon c'est quand même pas une super production&#8230;
> Une super production c'est d'abord un générique&#8230;
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zsPUfK-aa8A[/YOUTUBE]



Oui alors t'oublies Webo pour le rôle de la princesse, il est réservé pour jouer le rôle de "Futé" dans Forums Tous Risques... il a déjà la perruque et la bagnole en plus


----------



## Gronounours (15 Janvier 2010)

Grug a dit:


> oui, enfin bon c'est quand même pas une super production
> Une super production c'est d'abord un générique



Comme quoi, même absente, la horde est le convecteur de la "mauvaise ambiance du bar" et l'acharnement sur le nioub chétif.

Quant à son "général", il continue d'alimenter les fantasmes.

Les 2 preux modos en mission divine, c'est qui au fait ?


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2010)

a long long time ago&#8230; 
Je laisse jouer ton imagination et tes fantasmes.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]eA8IzDACUAI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Amok (19 Janvier 2010)

Je constate que toutes les occases sont bonnes pour mettre une perruque. Saluons là l'auto-modération de Web'o qui n'a pas été, contrairement à dans la "vraie vie", jusqu'à enfiler jupe, bas et talons aiguilles !


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2010)

Je pourrais tenter un démenti, mais les propos d'Amok reflètent, hélas, la stricte vérité.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Janvier 2010)

Notons aussi le matériel de dépannage du SAV MACG section nologie, juste à l'arrière-plan


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Notons aussi le matériel de dépannage du SAV MACG section nologie, juste à l'arrière-plan



Ouais.  Ma cave est pleine. Faut que je rachète un meuble pour stocker mes bouteilles.


----------



## Craquounette (19 Janvier 2010)

... avec un K comme Craquounette... 

Je ne ferai aucun commentaire.


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Janvier 2010)

C'est vrai que faut être alcoolique et castor-senior pour porter une méduse fluo sur cette tignasse


----------



## aCLR (23 Janvier 2010)

Grug a dit:


> oui, enfin bon c'est quand même pas une super production
> Une super production c'est d'abord un générique
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zsPUfK-aa8A[/YOUTUBE]







 Ensuite vient la musique, très important la musique   :style: 




[DM]xbyhjl[/DM]​



Et si vraiment, tu kiffes trop grave, voilà une version pour ton iTunes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Janvier 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> &#8230; Ensuite vient la musique, très important la musique&#8230;   :style:
> 
> 
> 
> Et si vraiment, tu kiffes trop grave, voilà une version pour ton iTunes&#8230;



Boulez abondamment ce génie insomniaque!!!! :love::love: ... Moi je peux pas.





Hé, aCLR... Pas mal ton look rude boy :style:


PS : Tu pourrais nous écrire les paroles ?... Y'a des passages où c'est pas trop articulé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Janvier 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Boulez abondamment ce génie insomniaque!!!! :love::love:



+ 1 ! 

Moi, c'est fait.


----------



## Arlequin (23 Janvier 2010)

a voté 

génialissime !!!!

encore encore !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Ensuite vient la musique, très important la musique   :style:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo .


----------



## Romuald (23 Janvier 2010)

:love:  :love: *Epinglez-moi cette merveille à l'entrée du bar !* :style: :king: :style:​
(+1 avec tonton pour avoir les paroles)


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Janvier 2010)

Personne n'a le droit de poster ici tant qu'acLr n'est pas pote avec Bengili !

:love::love:


----------



## Gronounours (23 Janvier 2010)

C'est moi ou il a un air de ressemblance avec Salengro ?  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2010)

Non non c'est pas toi.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Janvier 2010)

C'est énorme!    
Mais j'ai plus de cbd pour ce cono


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

Oh putain !
respect.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Janvier 2010)

:love: :love: :love: :love: L'original a encore du travail :love: :love: :love: :love: 


vBull <---


----------



## havez (23 Janvier 2010)

Boulez le bon sang! :love:  
(peux plus te bouler :rateau: )

Just amazing


----------



## boodou (23 Janvier 2010)

Moi sa vidéo,
*
ça m'énerve !!! *


----------



## aCLR (23 Janvier 2010)

*Hymne du Bar MacG*


Tous les switcheurs qui pensent encore en ms-dos

Ça m'énerve
Qu'est-ce que ça m'énerve

J'vais au bar pour m'distraire
Mais les nioubes me pompent l'air
C'est bourré d'sujets bidons
Y s'prenent tous pour des champions

Ça m'énerve
Oui, ça m'énerve

J'ai un cadeau à leur faire
De chez coup de boule company
Mais c'est vraiment l'enfer
Depuis que les rouges sont partis

Tous les switcheurs qui pensent encore en ms-dos
Les coups d'boules rouges c'est fini, nous a dit le boss
Tous ceux qui cherchent un anti-virus en point exe
Un bon conseil, contrôle, alt, pomme, éject
Scheisse !

Ça m'énerve
Oui ça m'énerve

Devant la porte de la cave
Le portier veille au grain
Mais comme j'ai pas mon invit'
J'ai bien peur de prendre un pain

Ça m'énerve

Sur les derniers messages des forums
Un nioubie nous sermonne
Pourquoi personne ne m'a encore aidé
Hé biloute, macgé c'est pas un sav

Il m'énerve
Mon dieu qu'il m'énerve

J'ai approché le bar et commandé un gini
En bon habitué j'ai fait la bise au dj
Je suis une superstar, aujourd'hui
Encore du chemin avant d'être un pote de bengili

Tous les switcheurs qui pensent encore en ms-dos
Les coups d'boules rouges c'est fini, nous a dit le boss
Tous ceux qui veulent hacker un leopard dans leur pc
Pour oublier qu'sous ubuntu, ils ont ramé

Ça m'énerve tous ces bénévoles qui passent leur temps à nous aider
Toujours prêt à donner la solution
Mais bon
On a des vrais champions

Tous ceux qui cherchent un bootcamp craqué pour faire du fps
J'connais quelques piliers qui voudraient bien voir leurs fesses
Tous ceux qui comme toi n'ont jamais vu tourner un mac sous classic
Moi je monte la voix et je leur dit avec le cric
Ça m'énerve​


----------



## aCLR (23 Janvier 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Un bon conseil, contrôle, alt, pomme, éject​



ndlr&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> [DM]xbyhjl[/DM]​


C'est énorme. Simplement énorme. Un grand bravo et merci !


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Janvier 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est énorme. Simplement énorme. Un grand bravo et merci !


Ah ben... ça doit être fabuleux pour avoir arraché une remarque positive et un remerciement de dioc... dievil... xadoc... bref :hips:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ah ben... ça doit être fabuleux pour avoir arraché une remarque positive et un remerciement de dioc... dievil... xadoc... bref :hips:


Fabuleux, je ne sais pas, mais digne en tout cas de ce que l'endroit à pu produire de meilleur en la matière.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2010)

Enorme aClr.
Juste énorme :love:


----------



## aCLR (18 Février 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Personne n'a le droit de poster ici tant qu'acLr n'est pas pote avec Bengili !
> 
> :love::love:





Je vois que tout le monde a suivi la consigne de l'écrieur.
Personne pour nous proposer un moment de détente.
Trop occupé à suivre l'actualité des membres du forum.

Je vois que cet ancien modérateur vous a mis la pression.
Et la keynote du 27 janvier a monopolisé toute votre attention.
Vais-je ou pas acheter ce gadget formidable qu'est le iPad ?

Ce genre d'événement donne du fil à retordre aux modérateurs.
Il oblige aussi l'administration à dorloter les serveurs MacGé.
Bref, chacun essaye à son niveau de maintenir la barque à flots.



Mais voilà,
parfois ça coince ?!
Et que nous reste-t-il ?
Hein ?!





Ce clip musical est une oeuvre de pure fiction.
Par conséquent toute ressemblance avec des situations
réelles ou avec des personnes existantes
ou ayant existé ne saurait être que fortuite.





[DM]xc9tmp[/DM]



heeeeeeeeey
j'n'ai qu'un seul mot modofacho
dans arts graphique, dans portfolio
dans jeu sur mac, dans video
ooooooooooooooooooh

modofachoooooooooooooo
cho !!

post effacé ?
topic fermé hé hé hé ?
nouvelle id
compte supprimé hé hé hé 
post effacé
les contacter hé hé hé ?
j'peux pas m'logger
j'sais pas hacker hé hé hé

modofacho, modofacho
dans arts graphique, dans portfolio
modofacho, modofacho
dans jeu sur mac, dans video
modofacho
modofachooooooooo

post effacé ?
topic fermé hé hé hé ?
futal tombé
j'ai bien morflé hé hé hé
j'peux plus m'logger
compte supprimé hé hé hé ?
y m'ont viré
déconnecté hé hé hé

modofacho, modofacho
dans arts graphique, dans portfolio
modofacho, modofacho
dans jeu sur mac, dans video
modofacho, modofacho
modofacho, modofacho
au bar macg dans portfolio



​


----------



## jpmiss (18 Février 2010)

Mwouahahaha!!!! La choré est absolument énorme!   

Tu sais que t'as un petit côté Desirless?  :love:


----------



## tirhum (18 Février 2010)

Fait moi penser à ne jamais te demander de chanter !...  :love:
Tu f'rais "tourner" le kaoua...


----------



## Gronounours (18 Février 2010)

MOUHAHAHAHAHA   :love:


----------



## divoli (18 Février 2010)

C'est atroce.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> C'est atroce.



Nan, il a raison aCLR, tous les modos sont des fachos.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> C'est atroce.



Mais si bon.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

dehors a dit:


> Nan, il a raison aCLR, tous les modos sont des fachos.



Ouais. D'ailleurs, casse-toi. :sleep:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Février 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Ouais. D'ailleurs, casse-toi. :sleep:



Tu as omis le "pauvre con"


----------



## havez (18 Février 2010)

dehors a dit:


> Nan, il a raison aCLR, tous les modos sont des fachos.



Il en a du courage


----------



## Amok (18 Février 2010)

Le fait que tu n'aies pas parlé de Supermodo t'évite le ban d'un poil.

Toutefois, le supplice de l'iPod me semble un minimum, pour l'exemple. Penche toi donc afin de bien dégager les écouteurs.


----------



## tirhum (18 Février 2010)

Tiens !&#8230;
Une violette !... 
(un peu rose&#8230


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2010)

Amok a dit:


> t'évite le ban d'un poil.



Je viens de comprendre pourquoi un bon nombre d'esprits subversifs font aujourd'hui partie du groupe des Chauves épanouis :love:

PS : aCLR  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Toutefois, le supplice de l'iPod me semble un minimum, pour l'exemple. Penche toi donc afin de bien dégager les écouteurs.




Ah, mais l'iPod, c'est has been, maintenant, il y a l'iPad.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu sais que t'as un petit côté Desirless?  :love:


Ou bien


----------



## aCLR (18 Février 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Le fait que tu n'aies pas parlé de Supermodo t'évite le ban d'un poil.



Je voulais vous (les modos et toi) en parlez avant de poster et j'ai oublié. Trop pressé de faire partager mon délire aux habitués(es). Juste pour vous prévenir du larcin que j'allais poster. Une parodie qui reflète le ressentiment de certains ici que je ne fais pas mien. Voilà, désolé 

Maintenant, ces mots ne sont pas écrits en violet. Peut-être y avait-il une pointe d'ironie ? En tout cas, je ne l'ai pas vécu comme cela cet après midi. Ce n'est pas bien épais un poil. Et tu es quand même notre altesse sérénissime à toutes et tous, ici au Bar. 



DocEvil a dit:


> Ou bien



Tu es la troisième personne qui soulève cet épineuse ressemblance que je partage avec ce président 

Aussi, Sache que je suis tout prêt à endosser ce rôle si la présipauté de Macgeneration, et en particulier son Bar, se dote d'un sujet en rapport avec une chaine de télévision macgéenne. Histoire de le faire s'ébattre ailleurs que dans ce formidable fil qu'est le sav. Un président ne quémande pas, il représente


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Je soutiens cette proposition. Relançons le maître du château.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

J'apporte les cadavres de Leffe©. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Non. Je vide mes accessoires moi-même.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Février 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Modofacho



Ah la vache !
Le fou-rire du matin !!! :love:


----------



## Amok (19 Février 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> tu es quand même notre altesse sérénissime à toutes et tous, ici au Bar.



Bon, ca va alors !


----------



## tirhum (19 Février 2010)

Sénilissime, m_u_rde !...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]vCGKG_yscnE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juin 2010)

Il est vrai que la charcuterie corse a un goût inimitable. Tout est dans le coup de main comme dans la qualité de la viande


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]rTH9-xY9mrM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juin 2010)

:love:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juin 2010)

Mwouahahahahahahaha!!!!  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Juin 2010)

note pour moi même : penser à relire Asterix en Corse


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Juin 2010)

:love:


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (13 Juin 2010)

Très sympathiques ces limes à ongles corses


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Juin 2010)

C'te voix à la Trintignant


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juillet 2010)

[DM]xdxfnp_c[/DM]


----------



## iMacounet (5 Juillet 2010)

Tu as le :style:


----------



## Gronounours (5 Juillet 2010)

De la part d'un ami :
Un film, c'est un peu comme des milliers de photos à la suite


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Tu as le :style:



Et, le tiens de SAV, il est où?


----------



## aCLR (13 Juillet 2010)

aCLR productions
presents



[DM]xe0dcz[/DM]




Enjoy ​


----------



## itako (13 Juillet 2010)

Chez toi c'est l'assistant, chez moi c'est simplement popole.


----------



## Gronounours (13 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> aCLR productions
> presents
> 
> 
> ...



Quel déconneur ce p'tit louis   


Môssieur ACLR, je vous dit bravo, bravo et encore bravo :love:


----------



## Romuald (13 Juillet 2010)

Quelle abnégation !
Avoir du se taper toute une boite de fromage insipide seulement pour tourner cette séquence impérissable. Je rejoins bien évidemment monsieur Nounours, et réitère ici-même mes doléances concernant les verts, et par extension les rouges.


Considérez vous boulé vert, mon bon.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Juillet 2010)

eh ben...
Notez mon côté...insubmersible !

Chapeau bas  aCLR !

:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> aCLR productions
> presents
> 
> 
> ...



Mais t'es vraiment un grand malade, toi! :love: :love:


----------



## havez (13 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> aCLR productions
> presents
> 
> 
> ...



:love:

Mais


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Juillet 2010)

C'est qui p'tit louis ???

(kamarade aclr, respekt).


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juillet 2010)

Un beau fil comme ça ! Dire qu'il faut parfois des jours et des jours avant d'y voir du beau et de pouvoir rigoler... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h34 ----------

[YOUTUBE]2Gcmjt5EGm4[/YOUTUBE]

PS : Je t'ai fait un virement et on amène à boire en aout


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juillet 2010)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2010)

:love::love::love:​


----------



## aCLR (13 Juillet 2010)

Ce qu'il y a de bien avec patoch' c'est qu'un jour tu es quelqu'un de sensé, fin et cultivé et le lendemain un grand malade&#8230;
N'a plus toute sa tête mais quelle voix ! :love:  





Edit : et vous bilez pas pour les discos. Je cherche juste à égayer votre journée de travailleur&#8230;  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juillet 2010)

Que voulez-vous ?... Mère s'est entêtée à prendre du LSD durant toute la grossesse... :style:


----------



## aCLR (13 Juillet 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est qui p'tit louis ???



22:41 - Passe aux heures des repas sur le minibar, t'es sûr de le croiser.
22:41 - À la pause café aussi&#8230;
22:41 - 'fin bref&#8230;
22:41 - **aCLR fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis*
22:42 - il est souvent là-bas&#8230;




> (kamarade aclr, respekt).





C'est aussi mon assistant qui a mangé la garniture de la marionnette&#8230;  

(j'aurais dû coller les yeux avant, les auraient mangé plus rapidement&#8230; )


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> aCLR productions
> presents
> 
> 
> ...




:love::love::love:


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juillet 2010)

Pas mieux, bravo aCLR 

Et tant que j'y pense :
**gKatarn fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis   ​*
/edit : Patoch, t'auras pas une sombre idée derrière la tête à propos du nouveau n00b jouet du bar, hein des fois ?


----------



## iMacounet (14 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Un beau fil comme ça ! Dire qu'il faut parfois des jours et des jours avant d'y voir du beau et de pouvoir rigoler...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h34 ----------
> 
> ...


J'aime bien.


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> J'aime bien.



Super :sleep:


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> aCLR productions
> presents
> 
> 
> ...



La drogue c'est mal 



iMacounet a dit:


> J'aime bien.



La drogue c'est mal


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2010)

macinside a dit:


> La drogue c'est mal



Je te le fais pas dire&#8230; 




petit_louis a dit:


> Notez mon côté...insubmersible !



Que tu crois&#8230;  






[DM]xe162l[/DM]​


----------



## Craquounette (14 Juillet 2010)

Et bien, je savais qu'il y avait de grands malades qui trainaient par ici mais là, je crois que tu bats des records  :love:  :love:

R.I.P petit-louis


----------



## Romuald (14 Juillet 2010)

T'es vraiment un grand malade© ! (edit  : grillé par une grenouille)

:love: :love: :love: 



(perso je n'aurais pas pris petit-louis comme cobaye. Vois tu de qui je veux parler ? :mouais


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juillet 2010)

On peut avoir la même avec iMacounet ? :love:


----------



## Romuald (14 Juillet 2010)

Ah, y'en a une qui suit


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2010)

[teasing]Si je me fais bannir se sera de votre faute&#8230; [/teasing]






 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h26 ----------




iMacounet a dit:


> J'aime bien.





Et ça ?!    




[DM]xe18zq[/DM]​


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2010)

bientôt disponible


----------



## iMacounet (14 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> [teasing]Si je me fais bannir se sera de votre faute [/teasing]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Franchement si tu as que ça à faire, je te plains.


----------



## Romuald (14 Juillet 2010)

Franchement si tu n'as que ça à faire, CONTINUE !

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Franchement si tu n'as que ça à faire, CONTINUE !
> 
> :love: :love: :love:



C'est un peu ce que j'allais répondre.

Je suis heureux qu'il me plaigne d'être créatif  :style:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h07 ----------

Et pendant que j'y pense :

00:08-**aCLR fout une paire de baffes à iMacounais*


----------



## tirhum (15 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Franchement si tu as que ça à faire, je te plains.





aCLR a dit:


> C'est un peu ce que j'allais répondre.
> 
> Je suis heureux qu'il me plaigne d'être créatif&#8230;  :style:


Tu ne danse pas la tecktonic ?!...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> T'es vraiment un grand malade© ! (edit  : grillé par une grenouille)
> 
> :love: :love: :love:



Complet ! :love:


----------



## JPTK (15 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]2Gcmjt5EGm4[/YOUTUBE]




J'ai tout ce qu'il te faut !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai tout ce qu'il te faut !!


Alors fais passer par MP... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h51 ----------

Bon, aCLR comme d'habitude :  :love:
Les autres ?... Il me semble que le SAV offre un droit de réponse autrement plus amusant que les mini diatribes accompagnées ou non de smilies, non ?... Alors sortez-vous un brin les pouces de l'ionf'. 
Beaucoup sont en adoration masturbatoire devant leur beeeeeeelle machine à pomme. Pas besoin de caméra pour réaliser un petit clip. iMovie et Photobooth permettent de faire des tonnes de choses, comme le montre aCLR dans sa dernière intervention, entre autres monter à partir d'images fixes, etc... 
Le micro de votre mac et des petits logiciels gratos vous permettent de fabriquer des fichiers son (cf : le sujet "répondeur")...
Bref, les moyens d'héberger et de diffuser sont légions, et pour le public du bar, dont je fais partie, il est tout de même plus poilant d'assister à des "règlements de comptes" inventifs au lieu de se taper des chapelets de posts de 3, 4 mots, bien sentis, certes... Tout le monde sait le faire, la preuve : 

Allez vous faire emmancher! 

Mais c'est fatigant, désespérant de platitude et terne au possible... Il avair raison, l'autre ; le Bar n'est que ce que l'on en fait.


Ah, par contre pour montrer des alignements de matos dans le fil "de vos bureaux de merde, ça du monde il y en a !
Beau matos bien rangé, souvent payé par papa et Maman ou désordre bobo savamment mis en scène... Par contre, ce que certains en font... 
Et après il faudrait que l'on fasse partie de la même "communauté" ?... Que le dernier connard qui a switché ait droit systématiquement  et automatiquement à la sympathie et au respect ?... Nan nan nan ! 
Gagnez-les vos putain de sympathie et de respect ; faites nous marrer et on verra après 
A moins que vous ne soyez blonde, germanique à couettes et nichonnante à souhaits... :love:


----------



## gKatarn (15 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> A moins que vous ne soyez blonde, germanique à couettes et nichonnante à souhaits... :love:



Elle en dit quoi Pépette ?  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Elle en dit quoi Pépette ?  :love:



Elle est compréhensive, voire même attendrie ; tant que ça reste virtuel... Sinon, il faudrait que j'apprenne le répertoire de feu Farinelli...


----------



## joéstare (15 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et après il faudrait que l'on fasse partie de la même "communauté" ?... Que le dernier connard qui a switché ait droit systématiquement et automatiquement à la sympathie et au respect ?... Nan nan nan !


 
si c'est ça normalement l'esprit apple


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> si c'est ça normalement l'esprit apple



C'est une légende urbaine savamment entretenue pour que les ados puissent se tirer sur l'élastique sans tacher les draps, parce que c'est quand même pas eux qui lavent après , putain de merde !


----------



## tirhum (15 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> si c'est ça normalement l'esprit apple


Disait quoi, le "Grand Charles" ?!...
Ah oui; "les français sont des veaux !"...
Ah, on me dit que c'est valable pour d'autres choses et d'autres "populations" !... :style:


----------



## joéstare (15 Juillet 2010)

je peux pas vous laisser dire ça l'esprit apple c comme l'esprit des motard qui se salue de la main quand il se croise (sauf dans les virages bien sur) C PAS UNE LEGENDE


----------



## tirhum (15 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> je peux pas vous laisser dire ça l'esprit apple c comme l'esprit des motard qui se salue de la main quand il se croise (sauf dans les virages bien sur) C PAS UNE LEGENDE


----------



## Romuald (15 Juillet 2010)

Et alors, l'esprit des motards qui ont un Mac, je te raconte pas !







:gros soupir:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Et alors, l'esprit des motards qui ont un Mac, je te raconte pas !


 
Eux, ils arrivent à saluer, même dans les virages !


----------



## boodou (15 Juillet 2010)

Certains motards sur MacG te balancent leurs caleçons à la tronche sur l'autoroute ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]GO5QOfUVnyM[/YOUTUBE]








:love: :love: :style:


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu ne danse pas la tecktonic ?!...


Bien bourré, je dois pouvoir 


PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il me semble que le SAV offre un droit de réponse autrement plus amusant que les mini diatribes accompagnées ou non de smilies, non ?... Alors sortez-vous un brin les pouces de l'ionf'.
> Beaucoup sont en adoration masturbatoire devant leur beeeeeeelle machine à pomme. Pas besoin de caméra pour réaliser un petit clip. iMovie et Photobooth permettent de faire des tonnes de choses, entre autres monter à partir d'images fixes, etc...
> Le micro de votre mac et des petits logiciels gratos vous permettent de fabriquer des fichiers son (cf : le sujet "répondeur")...
> Bref, les moyens d'héberger et de diffuser sont légions, et pour le public du bar, dont je fais partie, il est tout de même plus poilant d'assister à des "règlements de comptes" inventifs au lieu de se taper des chapelets de posts de 3, 4 mots, bien sentis, certes... Tout le monde sait le faire, la preuve :
> ...



+1 (je vous épargne le bold size 7 mais je n'en pense pas moins  )




PATOCHMAN a dit:


>



tu m'en a mis un de côté, j'espère :love:


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> :love: :love: :style:


Tu m'as bien fait rire quand même. :love:


----------



## Toximityx (17 Juillet 2010)

@PATOCHMAN : excellente tes vidéos.. 

Tu risques de tomber sur moi la prochaine fois, j'ai repris le S.A.V depuis hier 17h :love:

Je ne suis pas tendre et je mords, je préviens :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juillet 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> Je ne suis pas tendre et je mords, je préviens :mouais:



Oh oui oh oui... Fais moi peur...


----------



## Toximityx (17 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oh oui oh oui... Fais moi peur...



Si tu veux, tu pourras prendre contact avec moi dans une prochaine vidéo :love:


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> Si tu veux, tu pourras prendre contact avec moi dans une prochaine vidéo :love:



Tu pousses au crime&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juillet 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> Si tu veux, tu pourras prendre contact avec moi dans une prochaine vidéo :love:





			
				En parlant de video a dit:
			
		

> Nan nan nan, je te parle pas à toi



Passe-moi quelqu'un de compétent...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juillet 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> Tu risques de tomber sur moi la prochaine fois, j'ai repris le S.A.V depuis hier 17h :love:



Certes, toutefois...


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2010)

Après DocEvil et son répondeur
PonkHead et sa série du stagiaire
Et largement inspiré de cet échange





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toximityx a dit:
> 
> 
> > Bonsoir à tous,
> ...






*Leçon 2 : Ne pas hésiter à en remettre une couche*



[DM]xe2hb4[/DM]


​


----------



## Romuald (18 Juillet 2010)

Mais arrêêêtteeuuuuuuuuu ! mon clavier est plein de miettes maintenant.

(m'sieu toxic, tu peux mettre des boules vertes à aCLR, moi j'peux pas, la faute à ce rat de vBull)

:love: :love:


----------



## havez (18 Juillet 2010)

Un bon bol de glace fruits rouges, un rêve pour certains


----------



## Toximityx (18 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Après DocEvil et son répondeur
> PonkHead et sa série du stagiaire
> Et largement inspiré de cet échange
> 
> ...



Sympa, un petit sourire en ce début de dimanche après-midi pluvieux à Lille


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> (m'sieu toxic, tu peux mettre des boules vertes à aCLR, moi j'peux pas, la faute à ce rat de vBull)


Si c'est pour recevoir une pastille grise de nioube, non merci    


Toximityx a dit:


> Sympa, un petit sourire en ce début de dimanche après-midi pluvieux à Lille


Bah j'ai une super mission pour toi en ce dimanche de murde. Mettre à jour le récapitulatif que notre ami jugnin avait commencé avant de partir en vacances. La relance de 1 se trouve ici. C'est bien que soit un *root* qui s'en occupe parce qu'en plus une erreur s'est glissée dans un lien entre PonkHead et Mackie. Le post 318 n'est pas juste pour l'un des deux. À toi de retrouver aussi le bon


----------



## Toximityx (18 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Si c'est pour recevoir une pastille grise de nioube, non merci
> 
> Bah j'ai une super mission pour toi en ce dimanche de murde. Mettre à jour le récapitulatif que notre ami jugnin avait commencé avant de partir en vacances. La relance de 1 se trouve ici. C'est bien que soit un *root* qui s'en occupe parce qu'en plus une erreur s'est glissée dans un lien entre PonkHead et Mackie. Le post 318 n'est pas juste pour l'un des deux. À toi de retrouver aussi le bon



Fais-moi un petit MP, je m'en occupe cette nuit, j'aime vivre la nuit


----------



## Romuald (18 Juillet 2010)

J'ai voulu me faire un bestoffe, le bide : jipé, backcat, alem, (peut-être d'autres, j'ai arrété la) ils ont tous effacé leurs vidéos 

(@aCLR : nioube peut-être, mais admin : il doit pouvoir t'en coller un max d'un seul coup )


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Juillet 2010)

Toujours pas de SAV ?


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> J'ai voulu me faire un bestoffe, le bide : jipé, backcat, alem, (peut-être d'autres, j'ai arrété la) ils ont tous effacé leurs vidéos
> 
> (@aCLR : nioube peut-être, mais admin : il doit pouvoir t'en coller un max d'un seul coup )



Le mien était naze et BC et alèm sont morts.


----------



## Romuald (18 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le mien était naze et BC et alèm sont morts.


Fellini, Ford, Truffaut et bien d'autres aussi. N'empêche qu'on peut toujours voir leurs films


----------



## Gronounours (18 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> J'ai voulu me faire un bestoffe, le bide : jipé, backcat, alem, (peut-être d'autres, j'ai arrété la) ils ont tous effacé leurs vidéos
> 
> (@aCLR : nioube peut-être, mais admin : il doit pouvoir t'en coller un max d'un seul coup )



Les nouveaux (mais des vrais hein, pas des décongelés façon ponkhead) vont reprendre le flambeau !! Si si, c'est sûr.


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2010)

_Ouech, ouech, Songwriter de BeatBox
Je sens comme une pointe d'Irony
dans tes Mox
dans ton Cry
_


----------



## Romuald (18 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Les nouveaux (mais des vrais hein, pas des décongelés façon ponkhead) vont reprendre le flambeau !! Si si, c'est sûr.



Ca donne quoi une vidéo SMS façon joéstare ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Les nouveaux (mais des vrais hein, pas des décongelés façon ponkhead) vont reprendre le flambeau !! Si si, c'est sûr.


 
Je proteste vigoureusement !
Je ne suis pas _totalement _décongelé.
Hé hé hé.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca donne quoi une vidéo SMS façon joéstare ?



Facile :

[DM]xe2upr[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Fellini, Ford, Truffaut et bien d'autres aussi. N'empêche qu'on peut toujours voir leurs films


 
Mais il n'y en a qu'un qui vend toujours des bagnoles.
Alors bon...


----------



## Amok (19 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Vidéo navrante :love:



Je confirme : les _fruits rouges_ ne sont pas disponibles pour le moment ! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juillet 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Je confirme : les _fruits rouges_ ne sont pas disponibles pour le moment ! :rateau:



Je conçois que la production des fruits rouges AOC (Administrator's Orchard Cherries ) soit réservée :love:. Mais ne pourrait-on importer de Macbidouille ou d'ailleurs ?


----------



## Toximityx (19 Juillet 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je conçois que la production des fruits rouges AOC (Administrator's Orchard Cherries ) soit réservée :love:. Mais ne pourrait-on importer de Macbidouille ou d'ailleurs ?



Pas possible je n'ai pas de partenariat avec leur Community Manager... :love: _(Oups, y'en a pas... tampis !)_


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2010)

Amok a dit:


> aCLR a dit:
> 
> 
> > Vidéo navrante :love:
> ...



Je crois que le bon de commande a du s'égarer entre le fax de ton bureau et celui du fournisseur. Et comme nous entrons dans la pleine saison des fruits, l'envoi d'un nouveau bordereau fera cesser l'indisponibilité. C'est du moins ce que mon message audiotel soutendait  

Par ailleurs, ton nouveau secrétaire ne tient pas non plus son bureau en ordre. Voilà quatre jours qu'il est là et déjà le travail en retard s'accumule. Je lui envoie hier un petit job en Message Public et monsieur me répond, toujours en public, qu'il veut que je lui envoie le même post en Message Privé. Je n'ai pas relevé de suite, vu qu'il préfère travailler la nuit, j'ai attendu. Ne voyant rien ce matin, mon sang n'a fait qu'un tour. J'ai empoigné la caméra bien décidé à lui souffler dans les oreilles. Mais bon, j'étais pressé, je ne voulais pas me mettre en retard, j'ai laissé tombé pour le moment


----------



## Romuald (19 Juillet 2010)

C'est un manadjeur, faut suivre la procédure !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Je confirme : les _fruits rouges_ ne sont pas disponibles pour le moment ! :rateau:



Pourtant, la demande existe...


----------



## Romuald (20 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pourtant, la demande existe...


De même, en cette période estivale propice à la vacance accentuée des neurones - et nous nous en rendons compte chaque jour dans le coin -, que l'emploi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]NNTx5VwYyzA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> _vidéo_



MOUHAHAHA !!!     :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vidéo


vBull fèche


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2010)

Gniark Gniark Gniark!    :love:

Je vois bien le nom du Boys Band: "The Community Managers"


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]5V1fSPEqNys[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2010)

Tabernacle !


----------



## havez (22 Juillet 2010)

Notre PonkHead est de retour au SAV


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]5V1fSPEqNys[/YOUTUBE]​




C'est vrai que tu fais mieux l'accent Macouniais que le Corse


----------



## tirhum (23 Juillet 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Je confirme : les _fruits rouges_ ne sont pas disponibles pour le moment ! :rateau:


Gnagnagna !...


----------



## iMacounet (26 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est vrai que tu fais mieux l'accent Macouniais que le Corse


Caricature ratée.


----------



## aCLR (26 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Caricature ratée.





NAN ?!
Tu veux dire que tu n'as pas cette voix-là ?!
Ni même le visage angélique dont on t'affuble ?!

Bah mince alors ?!
Tu nous a bien baisés&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Caricature ratée.


 
Sans doute.
Montre-nous donc.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2010)

SAV


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juillet 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> SAV


Je ne suis pas gros !


----------



## iMacounet (27 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je ne suis pas gros !


Si tu es un gros ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Si tu es un gros ...



Oui... à peu près autant que ce que tu peux être une bête de sexe...


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... à peu près autant que ce que tu peux être une bête de sexe...


C'est à dire énorme?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juillet 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est à dire énorme?



Oui oui... Ééééééénorme !


----------



## aCLR (27 Juillet 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> SAV



Quel joli sobriquet


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2010)

SAV 

:love:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ps53dSqIUNQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gronounours (2 Août 2010)

J'adore ta musique


----------



## WebOliver (2 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> J'adore ta musique



Tu connais pas? C'est Roch Voisine, un grand chanteur québecois, je pense que tu vas beaucoup aimer. :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Août 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu connais pas? C'est *Roch Voisine*, un grand chanteur québecois, je pense que tu vas beaucoup aimer. :love:



les Suisses ont donc 20 and retard


----------



## Toximityx (2 Août 2010)

_Humm la vidéo me reste sans voix..._ Quand on me contrarie, on éveille mon attention, non pas ma colère.... :hein:

_Y'a de la root dans l'air..._


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Août 2010)

Il y a de la "rootba" dans l'air, Oliver  Le posting de travers...


----------



## Gronounours (2 Août 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> _Humm la vidéo me reste sans voix..._ Quand on me contrarie, on éveille mon attention, non pas ma colère.... :hein:
> 
> _Y'a de la root dans l'air..._



On dit "me laisse sans voix" en fait.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h34 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> Tu connais pas? C'est Roch Voisine, un grand chanteur québecois, je pense que tu vas beaucoup aimer. :love:



Tu sais comment me donner envie coquine. :love:

J'ai toujours ton CD 2 titres de David et Jonathan au fait.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> J'ai toujours ton CD 2 titres de David et Jonathan au fait.



C'est trop choupinou. :love: Tu me fais penser qu'il faut que je te rende ton gant de toilette *Hello Kitty*. :love:


----------



## Toximityx (3 Août 2010)

macinside a dit:


> les Suisses ont donc 20 and retard





Gronounours a dit:


> On dit "me laisse sans voix" en fait.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h34 ----------
> 
> ...



Y'a 8 heures d'usine et de caniveaux dans la phrase là.. Et je m'y apprête à refaire la même journée donc tu m'excuseras de la fatigue que tout ceci peut m'occasionner...:mouais:


----------



## Gronounours (3 Août 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> Y'a 8 heures d'usine et de caniveaux dans la phrase là.. Et je m'y apprête à refaire la même journée donc tu m'excuseras de la fatigue que tout ceci peut m'occasionner...:mouais:



Désolé. C'est vrai que vous avez du boulot.

Moi je joue aux petits chevaux.
Quoiqu'aujourd'hui, une bonne marelle avec la voisine&#8230;

A moins que WebO ne soit dispo pour un nain jaune


----------



## Nephou (3 Août 2010)

Bon, cest pas tout ça mais laissons un peu de place à lhumour, au second degré, descendons des grands et petits chevaux et laissons passer lacerbe dhier (p77, celle-ci est pour toi)


Sur ce, à larrache et sans transition aucune :

[YOUTUBE]QJFcuIgzndo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (4 Août 2010)

Les agendas apple.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8Fg1n0Bw2nA&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8Fg1n0Bw2nA&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2010)

itako a dit:


> Les agendas apple.



Aaaaaaah ! Ça fait du bien aux abdos de voir de jeunes nouveaux talents débarquer...  :love:


----------



## Gronounours (4 Août 2010)

Soulfly la musique ?


----------



## iMacounet (4 Août 2010)

Le SAV de WebOliver ne s'affiche pas chez moi.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Août 2010)

Lequel, le dernier? Les autres sont en privés, normal. Mais je les réactiverai à l'occase.


----------



## iMacounet (4 Août 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Lequel, le dernier? Les autres sont en privés, normal. Mais je les réactiverai à l'occase.


Celui qui est en début de cette page.


----------



## itako (5 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Soulfly la musique ?



Si je me souviens bien c'est Die Mother fucker Die de Dope (contenu explicite), le reste c'est du Miles Davis. Voilà.


----------



## iMacounet (8 Août 2010)

Excellent SAV itako


----------



## Gronounours (10 Août 2010)

Sûr c'est moins cher

[youtube]Id2AkMiXYhc[/youtube]


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2010)

Enjoy



[DM]xefcy7[/DM]



​


----------



## yvos (17 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]mpi2XCN8eSo[/YOUTUBE]

A votre service


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

yvos a dit:


> A votre service


Du high-tech (mixeur, installation électrique&#8230 et des bobos : tout l'esprit Apple.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Août 2010)

Il y a un truc... :love: Comment fais-tu pour en redresser une sans faire pencher l'autre ? :mouais:

PS : ignores-tu que les batraciens sont parmi nous pour les, je cite, enfiler ainsi ?


----------



## Toximityx (17 Août 2010)

Ah, j'adore ce genre d'humour.. 

Heureusement que tu n'es pas aussi méchant que moi..._(Oups, j'ai rien dis )_


----------



## itako (17 Août 2010)

Je voudrais pas dire mais des photos de chatons ça cours pas les rue ici, entre les fleurs et les mers qui penchent je les trouves pas 

Tu es cruel !! 
C'était pas un vrai chat au moins ? :bebe:


----------



## jugnin (17 Août 2010)

itako a dit:


> Je voudrais pas dire mais des photos de chatons ça cours pas les rue ici, entre les fleurs et les mers qui penchent je les trouves pas
> 
> Tu es cruel !!
> C'était pas un vrai chat au moins ? :bebe:



C'est juste que mamyblue est morte ne poste plus, espèce de jeune.


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2010)

Pour info, le message effacé dans cette vidéo est un message sérieux de sonnyboy


----------



## Gronounours (18 Août 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> C'est juste que mamyblue est morte ne poste plus, espèce de jeune.



C'est vrai ça, elle d'vient quoi mamyblue ? Aux dernières nouvelles WebO avait un rencard coquin avec.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> C'est vrai ça, elle d'vient quoi mamyblue ? Aux dernières nouvelles WebO avait un rencard coquin avec.


 
Il l'a mangée.
Il n'a gardé que la perruque, la rose.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Août 2010)

Et les ongles des pieds.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Août 2010)

Ca se passe comme ça au SAV VIDÉO de MACGÉ...


----------



## Toximityx (29 Octobre 2010)

Y'a plus de S.A.V ? c'était une révolution


----------



## jugnin (29 Octobre 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> Y'a plus de S.A.V ? c'était une révolution



Ben, ma production fonctionnait aux boules rouges... :rose:


----------



## Fìx (29 Octobre 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> Y'a plus de S.A.V ? c'était une révolution



Bah t'as pas filmé la dernière intervention?


----------



## jugnin (29 Octobre 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> Y'a plus de S.A.V ? c'était une révolution





jpmiss a dit:


> Ben t'as qu'a te sortir les doigts et nous en pondre un.


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Octobre 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> Y'a plus de S.A.V ? c'était une révolution


On attendait la contribution des noir gras.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> Y'a plus de S.A.V ? c'était une révolution


Il n'y a plus de révolution aujourd'hui, que des "mouvements d'humeur". Mais j'ai la chance de vivre dans un pays où on sait contenir et mépriser toute velléité de révolte.


----------



## olaf1966 (31 Octobre 2010)

Ceci pourrait expliquer cela, pour une bonne partie...


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Novembre 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il n'y a plus de révolution aujourd'hui, que des "mouvements d'humeur". Mais j'ai la chance de vivre dans un pays où on sait contenir et mépriser toute velléité de révolte.



Sarkosyste


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Décembre 2010)

Salut à tous.

Je reviens faire un tour sur le forum après une longue absence. Je viens de parcourir ce fil et je me suis bien amusé.


certain(e)s me reconnaitront.

A plus tard.

Olivier


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2010)

Marly ?

Marly, Marly, Marly... T'es le frère de v ?

Fais voir ton pouce ?


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour le corse.

Si tu fais un tour dans le fil des 2 roues, tu saura plus vite.


----------



## gKatarn (14 Décembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Marly, Marly, Marly... T'es le frère de v ?



Cappillotractée & private joke inside celle-là


----------



## OlivierMarly (14 Décembre 2010)

pour des raisons x et y j'ai du abandonner le forum quelques temps et ça me fait plaisir d'y revenir.


----------



## jugnin (15 Décembre 2010)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> pour des raisons x et y j'ai du abandonner le forum quelques temps et ça me fait plaisir d'y revenir.



Des raisons ZRX, même.


----------



## OlivierMarly (15 Décembre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Des raisons ZRX, même.



Bien vu/lu. 

ce fil du SAV est un très bon moment en tous cas.


----------



## DamienLT (13 Février 2011)

Un petit message pour tous vous remercier de m'avoir fait autant rire ! Petite dédicace spéciale au beau Fab' (qui me faisait déjà bavé quand j'étais gosse) et à l'hilare DocEvil qui est toujours égal à lui même . Dommage que le SAV ne tourne plus beaucoup.

Bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Dommage que le SAV ne tourne plus beaucoup.


Ben tu te sors tes petits pouces de l'ionf', et tu remets cent balles dans le bastringue... 



> Bonne soirée à tous.



À toi aussi


----------



## DamienLT (13 Février 2011)

Rhoooo l'extorsion de fond qu'elle est pas bellllllle... bon c'est par où qu'on met les cents balles, ma fente (de l'ordi hein) est bouchée ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Rhoooo l'extorsion de fond qu'elle est pas bellllllle... bon c'est par où qu'on met les cents balles, ma fente (de l'ordi hein) est bouchée ?



Ouais ouais allez, c'est bon ; oublie...:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2011)

"Allo ? Le SAV MacGénération ?

- Oui, PonkHead à l'appareil.

- Oui, ici Ptimac, je vous appelle parce que j'ai un certain Patouchm'man qui tient visiblement à ce que je me glisse une pièce de cent balles dans la fente...

- Oui ?

- Et bien, déjà, les "balles" c'est quoi ? Moi j'utilise des euros. Je n'ai jamais entendu parler des balles. Je ne savais pas que MacG était à ce point ouvert à l'international.

- Ah... Ouais, je vois... Patoch est corse.

- Corse ? [hésitation] Ah... Mais je ne voulais pas me plaindre, hein ? Juste être bien sûr de comprendre. Je le trouve formidable, ce patouche. Il est très très drôle ! C'est juste... Pourquoi essaye-t-il de prendre cet accent bizarre dans ses saves ? On dirait Marlo Brando dans le parrain mais en moins bien. Enfin, il est très drôle. Déjà, rien que je vois sa tête, je ris, alors quand il parle, hein, [rire]

- OK. OK. Mais je crois juste qu'il t'encourageait, plutôt que de dire que le SAV c'est rigolo, de relancer la machine, quoi.

- Relancer la machine ? Vous voulez dire rebooter mon mac ? Mac, c'est super, d'ailleurs, moi j'adore ! Mais pourquoi le rebooter ?

- Mais non ! Juste te relever les manches et y mettre un peu d'huile de coude !

- Vous ne seriez pas corse, vous aussi, je ne comprends rien à ce que vous dites ! Pourquoi voulez-vous donc que je me verse de l'huile sur les manches ? En plus, je n'ai que de l'huile d'olives chez moi, c'est meilleur pour la santé.

- [voix fatiguée] Non je ne suis pas corse, non. 

- C'est vrai, vous n'avez pas l'accent sicilien. Alors, pour mes cent balles ?

[silence]

- T'as entendu parler du village de Fancouleaux ? Tu pourrais aller t'y mettre au vert...

- Je vais passer modo si je me met des balles dans la fente dans un village corse où on parle avec l'accent sicillien ?

[silence angoissé]

- Ouais. Voilà. C'est ça...

- Super ! Je cherche sur Google et je prends mon billet tout de suite ! Ah elle est vraiment super trop top cool, la communauté Mac !

- Ouais. Voilà. C'est ça... [sanglots]


----------



## DamienLT (14 Février 2011)

Joli petit clin d'il PonkHead, en tout cas tu m'as bien fait rire et j'avoue que je n'avais pas compris ça sous cet angle là (blond power) mais n'espérez pas que je montre ma trombine en vidéo (pas tout de suite,j'suis un timide :rose


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> n'espérez pas que je montre ma trombine en vidéo (pas tout de suite,j'suis un timide :rose


 
Allons, allons, allons...


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Joli petit clin d'il PonkHead, en tout cas tu m'as bien fait rire et j'avoue que je n'avais pas compris ça sous cet angle là (blond power) mais n'espérez pas que je montre ma trombine en vidéo (pas tout de suite,j'suis un timide :rose





PonkHead a dit:


> Allons, allons, allons...



bon le timide qui se la joue tout nu sur son lit, on poste une vidéo, on arrête de flooder

Ponk, j'espérais que tu nous aurais fait ta charmante réponse en vidéo, j'suis déchu hosni soit qui ben ali pense !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2011)

Enfin le week end ! Quand je rentre chez moi ! Je suis heureuse de retrouver mon Mac ! -D


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Février 2011)

Ah oui, utile, ça, bien.
Grand moment.


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Enfin le week end ! Quand je rentre chez moi ! Je suis heureuse de retrouver mon Mac ! -D



mais elle vient cette video ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2011)

macinside a dit:


> mais elle vient cette video ?



Euh quelle vidéo ?  j'ai rien promis moi !


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Euh quelle vidéo ?  j'ai rien promis moi !



Non mais t'es dans un sujet où, a priori, si tu as bien suivi, on poste une vidéo de son cru... C'est le cas pour quelques sujets du Bar.

Et si, on a pas envie de s'exposer, on s'abstient (salut tibo ).


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Février 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Enfin le week end ! Quand je rentre chez moi ! Je suis heureuse de retrouver mon Mac ! -D


*MAIS ON S'EN BEURRE LA RAIE, BORDEL DE VIÉ !!!*


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2013)

SAV Revival 

[DM]x13zf97[/DM]


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Août 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> SAV Revival
> 
> [DM]x13zf97[/DM]


Ça j'aime bien sincèrement&#8230;  

Et c'est là où tu te trompes avec tes amis c'est que j'ai suffisamment d'humour sur moi même pour ne pas prendre mal que l'on me tourne en dérision&#8230; Suffit juste d'avoir un peu de talent&#8230; 

Et je suis pas sûr que tu aies eu la capacité de réaliser ce petit clip me concernant&#8230;

Me dis pas que tu as payé quelqu'un pour le faire&#8230; Tu me décevrais&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et je suis pas sûr que tu aies eu la capacité de réaliser ce petit clip me concernant&#8230;
> 
> Me dis pas que tu as payé quelqu'un pour le faire&#8230; Tu me décevrais&#8230; :mouais:



Ben tiens banane, j'ai payé Lars von Trier pour le tournage, et c'est Omar Sy qui joue mon rôle.  

Mais prends-moi pour un con, c'est de bonne guerre.


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Août 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ben tiens banane, j'ai payé Lars von Trier pour le tournage, et c'est Omar Sy qui joue mon rôle.
> 
> Mais prends-moi pour un con, c'est de bonne guerre.


En ce cas si c'est toi qui l'a fait entièrement permet moi de te tirer mon chapeau  Et ce sans arrière pensée ou autre 

J'ai certainement beaucoup de défauts mais les gens qui me connaissent savent qu'il y en a un que je n'ai pas c'est celui d'être rancunier

A priori y'en a un seul que j'ai rencontré dans toute ma vie à qui je pourrais faire du mal encore de nos jours et ce après 40 ans !!! Je m'occupais à l'époque de gamins en difficultés dans un centre éducatif et, lui les pourrissaient, alors que moi je faisais tout pour les sortir de ce cadre disons semi-disciplinaire.

C'était des jeunes, on va dire 12 /15, ans dont les parents père où mère avaient commis des délits plus ou moins graves Voire des meurtres et ça, le gamin placé là, ben t'essayes de lui changer les idées Moi je les emmenais en Montagne et ça faisait chier l'autre con d'éducateur chef 

Lui, j'ai son visage en tête, mais il n'est plus revenu par chez moi grand bien lui fasse 

Tu veux en savoir plus sur moi où là c'est bon ?


----------



## jugnin (31 Août 2013)

Cest mignon, mais carrément hors-sujet

Ah nan, attends ! 



> et ce après 40 ans



Mais mais maisTes Vieux ?! Genre vieux comme gKat, centenaire et tout ça ?! 

Et tu modères le bar. Vu que tas une formation déduc, ça tombe sous le sens.


----------



## dool (31 Août 2013)

Tes oreilles ont sifflé à "la Horde" ?  




Bon en fait je n'ai rien à dire, mise à part : Mais comment oser dire que cet accent si particulier soit un faux ???!!!! :rateau: 



Bisous bisous. Et bienvenue sur les forums macgénération.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Septembre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> En ce cas si c'est toi qui l'a fait entièrement permet moi de te tirer mon chapeau  Et ce sans arrière pensée ou autre
> 
> J'ai certainement beaucoup de défauts mais les gens qui me connaissent savent qu'il y en a un que je n'ai pas c'est celui d'être rancunier
> 
> ...




[YOUTUBE]lItyCpRny-E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Septembre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]lItyCpRny-E[/YOUTUBE]



toi, tu viens de découvrir le système dit "des favoris" qui te permet de retrouver rapidement tes vidéos favorites !

j'ai bon ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Septembre 2013)

:d:d:d


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2013)

Tiens, le bug du ": D" qui se transforme en ": d" est toujours la. Ca vaut la peine de le remonter dans le fil qui va bien, à votre avis ?


----------



## Fìx (1 Septembre 2013)

Et non ! maintenant faut ouvrir un sujet « Bug du ": D" qui se transforme en ": d" »


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens, le bug du ": D" qui se transforme en ": d" est toujours la. Ca vaut la peine de le remonter dans le fil qui va bien, à votre avis ?



Je profite de cette citation pour vous faire part d'une nouvelle balise des forums vBulletin 3.X qui vous permet d'écrire :D sans espace et sans application du style attaché, à savoir le smiley  !
C'est une petite révolution que cette balise noparse !
Et je suis sûr que vous trouvez ça très intéressant !
N'est-ce pas ?!


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2013)

Très intéressant.

*Romuald fout une paire de baffes à aCLR*
(pas besoin de balise /slap)


----------



## WebOliver (1 Septembre 2013)

Bon ça vous dirait de vous sortir les doigts du derche et de poster une vidéo, hein?  Enfin un truc fait maison, cousu à l'ancienne.


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Septembre 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bon ça vous dirait de vous sortir les doigts du derche et de poster une vidéo, hein?  Enfin un truc fait maison, cousu à l'ancienne.


J'y cogite et je t'en mitonne une qui devrait te plaire 
D'ici demain je devrais pouvoir la mettre en ligne


----------



## aCLR (16 Septembre 2013)

Ça grésille un peu mais c'est que du bon !




[dm]x14qxsz[/dm]​


----------



## Nephou (17 Septembre 2013)

[DM]x14tagk_s-a-v-bar-macge-le-retour-du-trou-de-memoire_webcam[/DM]


----------

